# Seven Pakistan Army soldiers killed in cross-border firing across LoC



## Fireurimagination

Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

"Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in cross-fire LoC violation by Indian troops late last night."

Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/se...iers-killed-in-cross-border-firing-across-loc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Suff Shikan

inna lillahi wa inallah-e-raji'oon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## omega supremme

Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

"Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in a ceasefire violation by Indian troops late last night."

Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/se...iers-killed-in-cross-border-firing-across-loc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

May their souls rest in peace (Pak soliders)

Brace for massive retaliation now --> Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

RIP Brothers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jhon Smith

very sad day for Pak army!
Indian army may have to understand Pak will respond you hard!

Is that crazy Indian army?? what the hell, they are firing like zombies towards Pak, shame on Indian army!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

Clear proof that Indians don't want Pakistan to prosper. This has to be the retaliation of yesterday's CPEC activity. Hopefully we will keep progressing and deal with our jealous neighbors appropriately.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

#BREAKING: #Pakistan says 7 #Pak Army soldiers killed by India during LoC firing last night in the Bhimber sector. Heavy damage on Pak side.


http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/seven-pakistan-army-soldiers-killed-in-firing-across-loc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*7 soldiers killed in Indian firing along LoC*
By News Desk
Published: November 14, 2016
4SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
Seven Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian troops resorted to unprovoked firing at Bhimber sector of the Line of Control (LoC) on Sunday night.

“Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at LoC in Bhimber sector in cross-fire violation by Indian troops late last night,” Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Monday.

“Pakistani troops while responding to Indian unprovoked firing targeted Indian posts effectively,” it added.

*Pakistan ‘befittingly’ responds to Indian firing along LoC*

On November 7, Pakistan accused India of killing three people, including a policeman, and wounding four others in firing along the LoC. Separately, six people including two women were wounded in overnight firing in the Madarpur sector which also damaged 25 houses and three vehicles

In a similar incident on November 6, Indian troops resorted to unprovoked firing in the Battal sector. India’s Border Security Force (BSF) also fired and opened shelling at the Working Boundary in Shakargarh sector, north of Chak Amroo village.

Frequent incidents of cross-border fire have been witnessed since a heightened situation in occupied Kashmir. More than 100 protesters have lost their lives to the security forces in the valley while dozens blinded by use of pellet guns.

*Pakistan ‘befittingly’ responds to Indian firing along LoC*

The two countries have been at loggerheads since the killing of a populist rebel leader Burhan Wani by the occupied forces on July 8.

India also accuses Pakistan of being involved in an attack on an army base in Uri on September 18, in which 19 Indian soldiers were killed. Islamabad has denied the charge, which Delhi leveled without any substantial investigation or evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Shot-Caller said:


> Clear proof that Indians don't want Pakistan to prosper. This has to be the retaliation of yesterday's CPEC activity. Hopefully we will keep progressing and deal with our jealous neighbors appropriately.



Situation on the LOC has been bad since the uri attack, nothing to do with yesterday's CPEC activity. Pakistan will retaliate and kill Indian soldiers and then India will retaliate and kill Pakistani soldiers. This circle of violence should stop it's a lose-lose situation for us both. They should have a dialogue and calm LOC on priority basis. Also Pakistan should take steps to stop infiltration, this will be the biggest confidence building measure and will ensure long term peace at LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chauvinist

Didn't India claim the war by this terrorism at LOC?? This is totally unacceptable....

RIP soldiers.... Your blood will have its vengeance soon..!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

*Seven Pakistan Army soldiers killed in firing across LoC*
SYED SAMMER ABBAS — PUBLISHED 28 minutes ago
WHATSAPP
 8 COMMENTS
 PRINT
Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

"Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in a ceasefire violation by Indian troops late last night."

Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing came as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue. Pakistani authorities last week lodged protests with India as well as with the UN military observers over targeting of civilian populations as the civilian death toll from Indian shelling has risen to at least 25 in the past few weeks. Another 103 have been injured.

The Pakistani FO protested at least five times during the past five weeks over targeting of civilian populations.


----------



## AMCA

Source Please!!


----------



## Gryphon

RIP


----------



## Kathin_Singh

This madness must stop. Period!


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Rip soldiers , This has to stop , Indians who are getting happy remember bloodshed is happening on both sides , 16 Indian soldiers are killed so far .


----------



## Gryphon

Fireurimagination said:


> I believe PA had hid their casualties for the last 15 days and so and now they have made it public in one go



PA & Rangers killed 7 IA and 4 BSF for 2 martyred & 9 injured PA soldiers. The martyrdom of 7 soldiers will be avenged several times.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shot-Caller

Fireurimagination said:


> Situation on the LOC has been bad since the uri attack, nothing to do with yesterday's CPEC activity. Pakistan will retaliate and kill Indian soldiers and then India will retaliate and kill Pakistani soldiers. This circle of violence should stop it's a lose-lose situation for us both. They should have a dialogue and calm LOC on priority basis. Also Pakistan should take steps to stop infiltration, this will be the biggest confidence building measure and will ensure long term peace at LOC.


LOC has been hot but not this hot. This means there will be a hard retaliation from PA. Lets see how this is going to go but I hope it does calm down because we don't want war we want economic prosperity and we proved it yesterday. Whoever has problems with our prosperity, will definitely try to distract us.


----------



## Jamwal's

Heard that Dogra regt Troops on forward post have bring in ATGM Konkurs and older Milan to target hardened targets and Bunkers just like they did it in Siachen and later Kargil.

In krishna ghati LOC we have an advantage of terrain.

Precise and Devastating

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AMCA

Shot-Caller said:


> Clear proof that Indians don't want Pakistan to prosper. This has to be the retaliation of yesterday's CPEC activity. Hopefully we will keep progressing and deal with our jealous neighbors appropriately.



If your prosperity is in destabilizing ours, then you are right, we will not let you prosper. Stop hiding, supporting and sneaking in terrorists and we let you prosper.

Edit: *An Idiot gave me a negative Ranking. *

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## nair

RIP.... This is the first time there is an official confirmation ???? Death toll has been very high (comparatively) in this recent flare up..... There will be more confirmation from both sides....... Poor soldiers and their family have to suffer for this political game played at top level.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Major d1

inna lillahi wa inna elahi rajiyun.

inna lillahi wa inna elahi rajiyun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

May ALLAH accept their sacrifice their revenge would be taken just like those two soldiers who were martyred in cross border firing which Indian claimed to be surgical strike was avenged by killing 14 Indian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Jason bourne

AMCA said:


> Source Please!!



posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Zarvan said:


> May ALLAH accept their sacrifice their revenge would be taken just like those two soldiers who were martyred in cross border firing which Indian claimed to be surgical strike was avenged by killing 14 Indian soldiers.


more than 14 sir


----------



## abc123xyx

neutral source please.!!!


----------



## Fireurimagination

Jhon Smith said:


> very sad day for Pak army!
> Indian army may have to understand Pak will respond you hard!
> 
> Is that crazy Indian army?? what the hell, they are firing like zombies towards Pak, shame on Indian army!



Yeah and our soldiers and civilians died because Pakistan was shooting roses from across LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ISPR saying Indian soldiers also killed in fire fight lets wait for Indian army to confirm , well we have already killed 16 Indian soldiers after surgical strike . Khawaja Asif said today that Artillery is being used by India .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

AMCA said:


> If your prosperity is in destabilizing ours, then you are right, we will not let you prosper. Stop hiding, supporting and sneaking in terrorists and we let you prosper.


We don't need Indian permission to prosper. You can keep using your proxies against us because that is all you can do. We will fight hem and we will fight you and still emerge as a prosperous nation. You have no idea what we've dealt with in the past decade. This current unrest is just like a decapitated snake's head who is trying to bite back in anger but doesn't know where to bite.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Rip 
What do you expect from a nation whoes PM is terrorist himself and his best is our COWARD PM who is not doing anything i hope 1 rocket comes on his home so he can feel the pain of losing a loved 1
@war&peace @GreenFalcon @Morse_Code @Major d1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Shot-Caller said:


> LOC has been hot but not this hot. This means there will be a hard retaliation from PA. Lets see how this is going to go but I hope it does calm down because we don't want war we want economic prosperity and we proved it yesterday. Whoever has problems with our prosperity, will definitely try to distract us.



Sorry but I have my doubts as when Indian soldiers were dying and India was retaliating in kind PA never had a single casualty. I believe they have made public the casualties accumulated in the last few days in one go



RealNapster said:


> Yah sure. why not.



What's so funny? It perfectly makes sense to keep morale of the troops and nation high especially when fighting a bigger opponent. In fact a senior member on PDF has revealed from his sources that both India and Pakistan keep bodies in cold storage for few days before making the news public


----------



## Farah Sohail

RIP soldiers.. May Allah bless you with highest place in Jannat ul Firdous

Meanwhile, we have a Prime Minister, which is a security threat to Pakistan, and most probably will again be chairing National security meeting on tension with India, soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

YousufSSG said:


> more than 14 sir


For these 7 soldiers of ours it's time we take out at least 40 Indian soldiers. India wants war we would give them one. Martyrs would be avenged

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Would India own the soldiers who gave their lives on their side of border? Or will their dead bodies end up rotting on the border lines like before?

We own our jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> PA & Rangers killed 7 IA and 4 BSF for 2 martyred & 9 injured PA soldiers. The martyrdom of 7 soldiers will be avenged several times.


16 Indian soldiers were killed after surgi kal strike sir



Areesh said:


> Even then till today since Sep 29
> 
> Pak casualties = 9
> Indian casualties = confirmed 14 dead, 1 captured
> 
> Anyways be prepared for the answer. It is coming.


Sir actually 16 killed - 20 wounded .


----------



## duhastmish

Tough time for pakistan.

Rip soldiers.

Indian side is responsding in a severe manner it seems there must be escalation on border these are fragile times for india we should stay away from war for jext 50 days.


----------



## Morse_Code

Devil Soul said:


> *7 soldiers killed in Indian firing along LoC*
> By News Desk
> Published: November 14, 2016
> 4SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> Seven Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian troops resorted to unprovoked firing at Bhimber sector of the Line of Control (LoC) on Sunday night.
> 
> “Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at LoC in Bhimber sector in cross-fire violation by Indian troops late last night,” Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> “Pakistani troops while responding to Indian unprovoked firing targeted Indian posts effectively,” it added.
> 
> *Pakistan ‘befittingly’ responds to Indian firing along LoC*
> 
> On November 7, Pakistan accused India of killing three people, including a policeman, and wounding four others in firing along the LoC. Separately, six people including two women were wounded in overnight firing in the Madarpur sector which also damaged 25 houses and three vehicles
> 
> In a similar incident on November 6, Indian troops resorted to unprovoked firing in the Battal sector. India’s Border Security Force (BSF) also fired and opened shelling at the Working Boundary in Shakargarh sector, north of Chak Amroo village.
> 
> Frequent incidents of cross-border fire have been witnessed since a heightened situation in occupied Kashmir. More than 100 protesters have lost their lives to the security forces in the valley while dozens blinded by use of pellet guns.
> 
> *Pakistan ‘befittingly’ responds to Indian firing along LoC*
> 
> The two countries have been at loggerheads since the killing of a populist rebel leader Burhan Wani by the occupied forces on July 8.
> 
> India also accuses Pakistan of being involved in an attack on an army base in Uri on September 18, in which 19 Indian soldiers were killed. Islamabad has denied the charge, which Delhi leveled without any substantial investigation or evidence.


Rip ameen..... these soldiers will be avenged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Zebra said:


> if any single indian soldier gets killed it gets reported immediately in the national media , they will also camp in his village or speak to the family , unlike in pakistan the govt here can't hide causalities.



When did Pakistan hide its casualties , our media is reporting , ISPR tweets , and out media also travels house to house to talk to our soldiers or there families .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Fireurimagination said:


> It shouldn't be a game of counting kills, if it's then it is unfortunate for both sides and rest assured if we are behind we will catch up. But I sincerely hope that peace should prevail at LOC.



I also hope that peace should prevail but that won't happen if you would try to catch up. Even these 7 dead would be revenged soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Areesh said:


> I am talking about casualties Indian media reported.



yes I have been counting there casualties everday , I am also talking about Indian media reports , 14 killed is wiki figure .


----------



## Areesh

Omega007 said:


> In turn, we will get 200 of yours, either by the doing of our uniformed soldiers or by our proxies!!/QUOTE]



Oh the supa puwa f*cker is boosting about proxies and admits to supporting terror in Pakistan. Now stand on your position and I hope you won't be jumping on your as$ denying the same in some other thread when some Pakistani accuses of supporting terror in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Omega007 said:


> In turn, we will get 200 of yours, either by the doing of our uniformed soldiers or by our proxies!!This year so far, the death toll on Pakistani security forces stands at significantly higher number compared to that of Indian forces!!You want this to get even worse??And this 7 people died in just one encounter, who knows how many more have been killed in the earlier ones, where several posts got razed to the grounds by Indian artillery bombardment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ahem, Kargil, ahem ahem!!


Telling the stories of your side....han??? shall we talk of '65 then?


----------



## Fireurimagination

RealNapster said:


> Ok. So... When did actually these causalities happened. ? care to mention a date ?



How come I will know? Probably when Indian soldiers were dying and Pakistan didn't had a single casualty of soldier. Situation at LOC is bad since the uri attack. Uri happened and then the surgical strikes, Pakistan started cross border firing to avenge the surgical strikes and now both sides are suffering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

YousufSSG said:


> yes I have been counting there casualties everday , I am also talking about Indian media reports , 14 killed is wiki figure .



nahi bhai 14 dead as per Indian media. I hope 16 are dead anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

Areesh said:


> So if we can hide casualties then why didn't we hide these 7 dead?
> 
> This hiding casualties excuse is too over used by you bharatis.



public ko kahi doubt na aa jaye is liye , otherwise the army in pakistan always underplays damages inflicted upon it by IA , even during kargil you refused to accept the bodies of your martyrs.


----------



## RealNapster

Fireurimagination said:


> How come I will know?



Then stop making assumptions.


----------



## @RV

To all those who are showing false bravado because they are safe in their cocoon. What do you think that only PA knows or have exclusive right of vengeance. This is a bloody cycle where both the countries will suffer. Utter stupidity it is.



Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Would India own the soldiers who gave their lives on their side of border? Or will their dead bodies end up rotting on the border lines like before?
> 
> We own our jawans.


Check my signature, Too much for your we own our jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> Stangely there is no news report of cross border firing going on LOC on indian media .
> 
> Not even IA twitter account claimed any such major cross border firing last night , which it had been regularly twitting for last 50 days where some indian soldiers got killed in it , but *IA didn't manage to hurt even a single pakistani soldiers if we by ISPR reports till few hours back when ISPR came out saying 7 **** soldiers killed in Indian cross border firing . *



They are waiting for the retaliation which would be reported soon.


----------



## KingRaj

Northern Army command confirms an offensive operation took place to retaliate to Pakistani cease-fire violations.


----------



## Tom M

Shot-Caller said:


> Clear proof that Indians don't want Pakistan to prosper. This has to be the retaliation of yesterday's CPEC activity. Hopefully we will keep progressing and deal with our jealous neighbors appropriately.



Come on dude, the cross border firing is going on from both sides for well over 2 months now. And you are attributing anything and everything with CPEC ?? 

And can you please enlighten me, by firing few shells across the border and LOC can affect the prosperity of Pakistan especially CPEC, while the same doesn't seem have any direct impact on India's economy. 

But again loss of life (unnecessarily) anywhere is really bad. RIP brave soldiers.


----------



## Omega007

Areesh said:


> Oh the supa puwa f*cker


I never said we were a super power (supa puwa - you people managed to bastardize the English language as well, like you did with Hindi!!Oh wait, it was your Turkish masters, sorry for that). 


Areesh said:


> is boosting


The word you are looking for is 'boasting', b-o-a-s-t-i-n-g and nah, at 22, I'm just too old for that shit!!Just stating the obvious here.So far, in 2016 you guys have lost 280 security personnel compared to our loss of about 150 or so.


Areesh said:


> about proxies and admits to supporting terror in Pakistan. Now stand on your position and I hope you won't be jumping on your as$ denying the same in some other thread when some Pakistani accuses of supporting terror in Pakistan.


Sure I will jump on my ***, on my dick and on my everything because, so far you guys haven't managed to produce a single shred of evidence for our involvement in the shit storm!!Got it??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Zebra said:


> public ko kahi doubt na aa jaye is liye , otherwise the army in pakistan always underplays damages inflicted upon it by IA , even during kargil you refused to accept the bodies of your martyrs.



Abay yeh chutya kahani kisi bharati ko ja kar sunao. Public has confidence in its military. It doesn't need to hie anything. People take pride in killing Indian soldiers or getting killed in fighting them here in Pakistan.


I am sick of this bullsh!t hiding excuse from you guys. Looks like bharat mata has brainwashed whole nation into 1 bullsh!t excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KingRaj

Areesh said:


> nahi bhai 14 dead as per Indian media. I hope 16 are dead anyways.


14 include 6 killed in militancy incidents


----------



## Salza

Zebra said:


> public ko kahi doubt na aa jaye is liye , otherwise the army in pakistan always underplays damages inflicted upon it by IA , even during kargil you refused to accept the bodies of your martyrs.



Haan phir 7 eik dum se kaisey confirm kerdiye ? Else we could had rather easily confirmed the demised of a single or 2 soldiers deaths. Since Indian side had started using artillery guns for the last 3-4 days , higher death counts are expected until Pak Army strategies themselves accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

@RV said:


> To all those who are showing false bravado because they are safe in their cocoon. What do you think that only PA knows or have exclusive right of vengeance. This is a bloody cycle where both the countries will suffer. Utter stupidity it is.
> 
> 
> Check my signature, Too much for your we own our jawans.



Maybe your Government and army need to know about this signature?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Om shanti to the dead.Must have been a lucky/unlucky hit. Firing is frequent on both sides.


----------



## Windjammer

Revenge is being exacted as we speak, albeit, strangely the usually barking Bharti media is very quite but i have just learnt that there is fighting taking place in Bhimber sector.... the Indians will habitually disclose their losses in a gradual manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Max

i hope PA will use everything in its arsenal for revenge,

May Allah bless Shaheeds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

@RV said:


> So were they proxies or soldiers of your Mujahid regiment?



Are you going to receive your dead, give them a proper burial or let them rot?


----------



## farhan_9909

Qayamat ki nishaani hai warna indians jaise logo pr toh guns hi banned kr deni chahiye as holding guns will be a disgrace to the guns.

Well we will respond and it doesnt matter even if you hide the casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Inna lillahe wa inna elahe rajioun. 

Very sad. This border conflict will only result in deaths. Nothing more and nothing less. This has to end. 

Looks massive attack which has resulted in such a loss. This will spark a retaliation which will spark another retaliation and the cycle will continue. 

May Allah grant them a place in heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diggy

Areesh said:


> Abay yeh chutya kahani kisi bharati ko ja kar sunao. Public has confidence in its military. It doesn't need to hie anything. People take pride in killing Indian soldiers or getting killed in fighting them here in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> I am sick of this bullsh!t hiding excuse from you guys. Looks like bharat mata has brainwashed whole nation into 1 bullsh!t excuse.



you have a lot of confidence in your army yehi toh problem hai , it lies to its own people and does a disservice to the nation by engaging in proxy wars rather than performing its job , problem is there is no accountability , don't get carried away by your emotions and national pride ...wars are fought on meticulous planning and understanding of certain practical realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Omega007 said:


> I never said we were a super power (supa puwa - you people managed to bastardize the English language as well, like you did with Hindi!!Oh wait, it was your Turkish masters, sorry for that).



Nations used to b@stardize whole of India for fun and here you are worried aobut language. Let me recount how many times Delhi has been f*cked in past 500 years. Oops lost the count.



> The word you are looking for is 'boasting', b-o-a-s-t-i-n-g and nah, at 22, I'm just too old for that shit!!Just stating the obvious here.So far, in 2016 you guys have lost 280 security personnel compared to our loss of about 150 or so.



Good work grammar nazi. After getting ruled by Britishers at least you learned their language well.

And while you were masturbating to SATP data you might have missed the fact that Pakistani casualties are far lower as compared to casualties in past few years while Indian casualties have increased considerably as compared to past few years. 



> Sure I will jump on my ***, on my dick and on my everything because, so far you guys haven't managed to produce a single shred of evidence for our involvement in the shit storm!!Got it??



Nope. Whenever you would jump on your 22 years old puny little as$ we would keep reminding you that being a f*cking loser you admitted to supporting terror in Pakistan. 

Whenever you would deny. Whether you would jump on your peanut size d!ck. We would remind you.

You jump on your little as$. We would remind you.



Zebra said:


> you have a lot of confidence in your army yehi toh problem hai , it lies to its own people and does a disservice to the nation by engaging in proxy wars rather than performing its job , problem is there is no accountability , don't get carried away by your emotions and national pride ...wars are fought on meticulous planning and understanding of certain practical realities.



We have all the accountablity and checks and balances that we need. We don't worship military like you do. Among hundreds of gods that you worship Indian army is the biggest one of them. And those most fake and false one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

KingRaj said:


> 14 include 6 killed in militancy incidents



Don't you say these militants have full support and backing of Pakistan army.

Anyways. 14 are dead. 1 captured till today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

Windjammer said:


> Revenge is being exacted as we speak, albeit, strangely the usually barking Bharti media is very quite but i have just learnt that there is fighting taking place in Bhimber sector.... the Indians will habitually disclose their losses in a gradual manner.



Please keel us informed.


----------



## padamchen

My sympathies with the Pakistani people in their hour of loss.

RIP to their soldiers. Such an unfortunate waste of human life.


----------



## -xXx-

farhan_9909 said:


> Qayamat ki nishaani hai warna indians jaise logo pr toh guns hi banned kr deni chahiye as holding guns will be a disgrace to the guns.
> 
> Well we will respond and it doesnt matter even if you hide the casualties



Cut the jokes, its a serious thread.


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> Revenge is being exacted as we speak, albeit, strangely the usually barking Bharti media is very quite but i have just learnt that there is fighting taking place in Bhimber sector.... the Indians will habitually disclose their losses in a gradual manner.



Yeah within 4-5 days casualties would be reported. The pattern is so obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Yeah within 4-5 days casualties would be reported. The pattern is so obvious.


This is possibly a mishap, an ordinance blow-up or something. Indian bombs are not likely to hit the Pakistani soldiers, at least not so quickly and easily. Nothing is reported here either. Most likely this is an accident on PA side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistani territory violated? - Check
> Pakistani soldiers killed? - Check
> Pakistani diplomats sent packing - Check
> Pakistan openly named as terror sponsor in International Confs - Check



Wierd part is India openly says we violated your territory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Diggy

Areesh said:


> We have all the accountablity and checks and balances that we need.



really? is that why army generals end up becoming dictators in pakistan


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is possibly a mishap, an ordinance blow-up or something. Indian bombs are not likely to hit the Pakistani soldiers, at least not so quickly and easily. Nothing is reported here either. Most likely this is an accident on PA side.



Could be ATGM's as mentioned earlier......


----------



## Max

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is surprising that Pakistan has still not declared war on India.
> 
> Pakistani territory violated? - Check
> Pakistani soldiers killed? - Check
> Pakistani diplomats sent packing - Check
> Pakistan openly named as terror sponsor in International Confs - Check
> 
> Pakistani response has so far been limited to ONLY counterfire. This is the meekest one so far.



which international conf decleared Pakistan terrorist state? Bollywood?


----------



## monitor

Fireurimagination said:


> Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
> 
> "Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in cross-fire LoC violation by Indian troops late last night."
> 
> Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/se...iers-killed-in-cross-border-firing-across-loc




Without any Indian casualty no response is exeptable. Kill 14 Indian soldiers and show the world 1 Pakistani soldier equivalent to 10 Indian soldier.


----------



## boxer_B

Seems like PA soldiers killed in previous scuffle and news being released slowly as martyrs family members search for their whereabouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -xXx-

Areesh said:


> Nations used to b@stardize whole of India for fun and here you are worried aobut language. Let me recount how many times Delhi has been f*cked in past 500 years. Oops lost the count.



Its quite easy, just count the number of pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Don't you say these militants have full support and backing of Pakistan army.
> 
> Anyways. 14 are dead. 1 captured till today.


IA does not distinguish between formally and casually dressed PA and Rangers or SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

All the soldiers are martyred and as per our beliefs are definitely enjoying the benefits in Jannah. This is the reason why I wanted to join Army and this is the only reason I will prepare my son to join Army.

These bhartis don't know that for us, martyrdom is the ultimate goal. We don't whine, cry or run here and there like dehati aurat. For us it's either kill or get martyred. If we do not get martyred, we are called Ghazis, if we are KIA, we are called Shaheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tom M

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Would India own the soldiers who gave their lives on their side of border? Or will their dead bodies end up rotting on the border lines like before?
> 
> We own our jawans.



I doubt a lot of your own countrymen would claim otherwise. 

http://www.nytimes.com/1999/07/17/world/india-buries-soldiers-that-pakistan-won-t-claim.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> IA does not distinguish between formally and casually dressed PA and Rangers or SSG.



Tell that to your compatriot who is differentiating between them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

@RV said:


> This is a bloody cycle where both the countries will suffer. Utter stupidity it is.



Indeed Master Yoda. I agree and so do most ppl on both sides except the war mongerers.
The reality however is that it wouldn't stop anytime soon due to the policies of Modi. He led ur whole nation down this path and u guys blindly followed, never stopping once to question it.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Could be ATGM's as mentioned earlier......


We can safely assume that Indian ordinance has little to no effect on Pakistanis, for some reason best left undisclosed.

The only alternative is - an accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

-xXx- said:


> Its quite easy, just count the number of pakistanis.



Nah there are too many. You help me please.


----------



## Areesh

Zebra said:


> really? is that why army generals end up becoming dictators in pakistan



Generals become dictators because people hate incompetency and failure of Pakistani politicians. Anyways military dictatorship is already a thing of the past.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Tell that to your compatriot who is differentiating between them.


His/her defending them is of no concern. A Pakistani wearing the uniform of a Ranger, SSG or Army/Navy/AiF/etc or militant/etc - they are all targets. Fortunately or unfortunately, that is how it is.


----------



## Rupeshkumar

RIP


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

We killed 15 + Indian soldiers with small arms like mortars and snipers now wait and see what will happen when we bring out our Artillery guns .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> His/her defending them is of no concern. A Pakistani wearing the uniform of a Ranger, SSG or Army/Navy/AiF/etc or militant/etc - they are all targets. Fortunately or unfortunately, that is how it is.



Fair enough.


----------



## Tom M

PakSword said:


> All the soldiers are martyred and as per our beliefs are definitely enjoying the benefits in Jannah. This is the reason why I wanted to join Army and this is the only reason I will prepare my son to join Army.
> 
> These bhartis don't know that for us, martyrdom is the ultimate goal. We don't whine, cry or run here and there like dehati aurat. For us it's either kill or get martyred. If we do not get martyred, we are called Ghazis, if we are KIA, we are called Shaheed.



Brave. 

But personally, I'm not dumb enough to get killed for the satisfaction of the political ego of any nation and it's rulers.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Wierd part is India openly says we violated your territory


Yeah, that's the point. Pakistan suddenly seems soooo... weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> Yeah within 4-5 days casualties would be reported. The pattern is so obvious.


Yup, most likely one a day just like after the so called surgical strikes....they are still trying to catch up on the numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Fireurimagination said:


> Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
> "Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in cross-fire LoC violation by Indian troops late last night."
> Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/se...iers-killed-in-cross-border-firing-across-loc



Now wait for a mon-tur jawab by Pakistan Army ..


----------



## Areesh

@RV said:


> We always do unlike your's who rot in the mountains. Not even claimed by their beloved nation. We even properly bury yours, So don't give us lectures on owning our soldiers.



You buried guys of JeM and LeT. Thank You for that. Now stop saying the same sh!t again and again.


----------



## Zarvan

Revenge would be taken and India will soon loose several soldiers. We would pay them back with interest


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Max said:


> which international conf decleared Pakistan terrorist state? Bollywood?


India declared Pakistan a terror state in many conferences. Still, the Pakistani response has been - Nothing.


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah, that's the point. Pakistan suddenly seems soooo... Indianish...
> 
> No surprises there, though.



I bet within next 48 hours 1 death would be declared. Then with next 72 hours 2 more would be declared. 

Lets see if pattern matches this time too or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Hey you 7 departed souls !!! Look, your nation and buddies are standing at border and are showing solidarity with you, ready to kill your killers....

Don't lose hope on us yet, we can fight, we can actually fight and will become total motherfuckers unless we avenge your deaths...

U were brave ones and died at border....Take my fellow countrymen's respect and forgive us if we as a nation ever gives you any sorrow or pain....

Love to you and the country u were protecting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> Revenge would be taken and India will soon loose several soldiers.


Nawaz Sharif is planning to do a kadi ninda of 'Bharti actions'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @RV

Areesh said:


> You buried guys of JeM and LeT. Thank You for that. Now stop saying the same sh!t again and again.


I was just replying to that guy. False bravado was never my cup of tea.


----------



## Zarvan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nawaz Sharif is planning to do a kadi ninda of 'Bharti actions'?


It's Army who will decide How to take revenge but it would be fast and swift and brutal and ruthless


----------



## PakSword

Tom M said:


> for the satisfaction of the political ego of any nation and it's rulers.



You will not understand, it's not about any nation or its rulers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

@mods I have reported some posts. Plz control this thread as its turning into a dog fight with some extreme trolling by the filth from the other side who at this point can't hide their glee and happiness and have started to troll like crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max

SarthakGanguly said:


> India declared Pakistan a terror state in many conferences. Still, the Pakistani response has been - Nothing.



your leaders are whining against Pakistan for 70 years did we ever gave a single fvck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is surprising that Pakistan has still not declared war on India.
> 
> Pakistani territory violated? - Check
> Pakistani soldiers killed? - Check
> Pakistani diplomats sent packing - Check
> Pakistan openly named as terror sponsor in International Confs - Check
> 
> Pakistani response has so far been limited to ONLY counterfire. This is the meekest one so far.



Its surprising that India hasn't declared war on Pakistan....

Indian territory violated? - Check
Indian soldiers killed? - Check
Indian diplomats sent packing - Check
India openly named as human rights violator in International Confs - Check

Indian response has so far been limited to ONLY counter fire. This is the meekest one so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> It's Army who will decide How to take revenge but it would be fast and swift and brutal and ruthless


Your army's initiative seems to be locked away by your political leadership. How will you kill Indian men, women and children from the other side of the border? Even the sleeper cells in India are now strapped off cash due to the cash ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @RV

Cookie Monster said:


> Indeed Master Yoda. I agree and so do most ppl on both sides except the war mongerers.
> The reality however is that it wouldn't stop anytime soon due to the policies of Modi. He led ur whole nation down this path and u guys blindly followed, never stopping once to question it.


Master Yoda, me(I don't know what to say). Actually we can accuse each other for the whole day and nothing constructive will come out of it. It's a bloody madness and must stop. Just for fuel for thoughts, Modi is not fighting at the border he just gave free hand to Indian army which Pakistani army enjoyed from day 1.


----------



## Major d1

I think Indians are now thinking they are by born james bond. what is just a illusion for an enjoyment only. Empty vassal.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Max said:


> your leaders are whining against Pakistan for 70 years did we ever gave a single fvck?


May be now you should.


----------



## Zarvan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Your army's initiative seems to be locked away by your political leadership. How will you kill Indian men, women and children from the other side of the border? Even the sleeper cells in India are now strapped off cash due to the cash ban.


Just like you have lost 14 soldiers and as for your delusions about so called surgical strike on Black Money soon your myth on that would be broken also


----------



## Windjammer

One source reporting as...
*
19 Indian soldiers + 2 Major killed by Pak army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## hussain0216

SarthakGanguly said:


> Your army's initiative seems to be locked away by your political leadership. How will you kill Indian men, women and children from the other side of the border? Even the sleeper cells in India are now strapped off cash due to the cash ban.



Uri????


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> Just like you have lost 14 soldiers and as for your delusions about so called surgical strike on Black Money soon your myth on that would be broken also


Yeah, the burning notes, the dead enemies of the Indian state show how well your IR Pakistan is doing. Keep winning.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Fireurimagination said:


> How come I will know? Probably when Indian soldiers were dying and Pakistan didn't had a single casualty of soldier. Situation at LOC is bad since the uri attack. Uri happened and then the surgical strikes, Pakistan started cross border firing to avenge the surgical strikes and now both sides are suffering


Don't make such assumptions just to suit your narrative, better stay silent than make silly comments.


----------



## Shot-Caller

AMCA said:


> Who created Taliban? - Pakistan
> Who sponsored Taliban? - Pakistan
> Where was Osama Hiding? - Pakistan(Right next to where your military training academy is)
> Who fought Kargil war with Proxies? - Pakistan
> From where are the terrorists infiltrating into India? - Pakistan
> 
> You are your own problem. You cannot become prosperous until you stop doing aforementioned activities or until you keep it to just yourselves. We have never in history used proxies against you, we are bold enough to do it on our own, face to face.


Who says? -Indians. 
If we were that bad the world wouldn't be looking forward to trade with us. As far as proxies are concerned I would have posted the picture of your monkey caught in Balochistan who confessed to have been involved in terrorism in Pakistan, but he's not so easy on the eyes.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Our soldiers are Martyred but we will not take the real revenge coz we jus shoot some of their soldiers but not the real people.


----------



## Tom M

YousufSSG said:


> We killed 15 + Indian soldiers with small arms like mortars and snipers now wait and see what will happen when we bring out our Artillery guns .



Well who is stopping you from bringing in any hardware that you have ?? 

I'm sure you might have heard, everything is fair in love and war. The current situation is nothing short of a far. :-(


----------



## me_itsme

Looks like ISPR was forced to release these casualties cause 7 in a single day would ve been hard to cover up. The casualties of the previous days of 1 or 2 a day wont be released. Unfortunately this viscous cycle will continue with no clear objective. No one gets to win this type of conflict both sides are at loss. RIP to the PA soldiers.


----------



## atya

Windjammer said:


> One source reporting as...
> *
> 19 Indian soldiers + 2 Major killed by Pak army.*



Today? What's the source brother?


----------



## ssethii

Windjammer said:


> One source reporting as...
> *
> 19 Indian soldiers + 2 Major killed by Pak army.*


Let us stop this number game, can we?
Loss of life on both sides is regrettable and unwarranted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

RIP


----------



## Vapnope

I hope posters from both countries don't cheer on deaths of "enemy" soldiers. This is a sad incident. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ea Returns

Still not getting the point, why Pakistani FO was appealing to UN couple of days back about Indian aggression? There had been too many causalities on Pakistan's side during last 2-3 weeks and it was increasingly getting difficult for authorities to hide it anymore so they had to release some figure. I am sure this news is at least 1 week old and still exact number not acknowledged. don't appreciate any loss of life either side, be it civilian or Military but there has been clear doctrine on Indian side lately. If there is any attempt of infiltrating terrorists, we are going to target nearby posts and troops too who are trying to push these elements in. In other words, make this policy un-affordable, both money-wise and human-resource wise. India is pretty much expecting it to get escalated but every loss will be retaliated 10 times more, doesn't matter if it escalates to a full fledged war of any type. Your leaders and Army should have known it earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

atya said:


> Today? What's the source brother?



The same source which earlier released this image of Indian camp on fire after being hit by Pakistani guns....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Some of the most pathetic posts are on display here. You showcase your low class gutter zehniyat when you start claiming rubbish like the casualties had gotten too much and they just released in one strike and this was too big to hide. 

Extremely pathetic but quite frankly expected attitude from across the border. Rather than actually mourn the entire situation of border conflict we have conspiracy theories on display here. Madness

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Khan_patriot said:


> Don't make such assumptions just to suit your narrative, better stay silent than make silly comments.



True I guess that is something you guys should contemplate not me


----------



## hussain0216

Ea Returns said:


> Still not getting the point, why Pakistani FO was appealing to UN couple of days back about Indian aggression? There had been too many causalities on Pakistan's side during last 2-3 weeks and it's increa getting difficult for authorities to hide it anymore so that they had to release some figure. I am sure this news is at least 1 week old, only acknowledged by ISPR now. don't appreciate any loss of life either side, be it civilian or Military but there has been clear doctrine on Indian side lately. If there is any attempt of infiltrating terrorists, we are going to target nearby posts and troops too who are trying to push these elements in. In other words, make this policy in-affordable, both money-wise and human-resource wise. India is pretty much expecting it to get escalated but every loss will be retaliated 10 times more, doesn't matter if it escalates to a full fledged war of any type.



Pakistan's call to the U.N is part and parcel of the diplomacy/propaganda initiative 

Its the same reason why india whines about Pakistan on every international forum it can even if the other countries ignore them

We are 7 times smaller then India yet we will hit you harder each time

If the best yiu can do is made up stories?with no proof of surgical strikes then we are ok


----------



## Kompromat

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Windjammer said:


> One source reporting as...
> *
> 19 Indian soldiers + 2 Major killed by Pak army.*



I pray to God that your source is credible and has good report...The bold part in your post is too good to bear...Fucking amazing and so quick justice was done here if this is true...

Hope the smell of blood of these poor souls reaches to New Delhi and Modi smells it....Army guys and civilians who were hit by Indians will definitely like that smell...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

Shot-Caller said:


> LOC has been hot but not this hot. This means there will be a hard retaliation from PA. Lets see how this is going to go but I hope it does calm down because we don't want war we want economic prosperity and we proved it yesterday. Whoever has problems with our prosperity, will definitely try to distract us.


See man.. Pakistan will be the eventual loser both economically and militarily as India is much richer and stronger than pakistan..it is stupid and nonsensical for pakistan to have enmity with India.
Tomorrow if India and The US go to a war ,we Indians will put pressure on the govt to negotiate it peacefully as india will be the loser in that case(I just gave a hypothesis situation which doesn't going to happen ).

If you really love pakistan and it's people ,you would feel depressed at this moment as pakistan army is provoking India which is very bad for pakistans stability and economy.

One more thing you need to remember is,the person who say on the PM chair of India is a hardcore nationalist and patriot of India..if you think you can get away by doing as you please like in the Congress era,then you are mistaken..the long term loss of pakistan because of its enmity with India would cost it so severely that there won't be any difference between Afghanistan and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan's call to the U.N is part and parcel of the diplomacy/propaganda initiative
> 
> Its the same reason why india whines about Pakistan on every international forum it can even if the other countries ignore them
> 
> We are 7 times smaller then India yet we will hit you harder each time
> 
> If the best yiu can do is made up stories?with no proof of surgical strikes then we are ok



Not 'we'.

Pakistani soldiers, sailors and airmen may. The rest are spectators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

This madness should stop. India and Pakistan should observe 2003 ceasefire agreement. Scores of civilians and forces on both side are dying for no cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

scionoftheindus said:


> See man.. Pakistan will be the eventual loser both economically and militarily as India is much richer and stronger than pakistan..it is stupid and nonsensical for pakistan to have enmity with India.
> Tomorrow if India and The US go to a war ,we Indians will put pressure on the govt to negotiate it peacefully as india will be the loser in that case(I just gave a hypothesis situation which doesn't going to happen ).
> 
> If you really love pakistan and it's people ,you would feel depressed at this moment as pakistan army is provoking India which is very bad for pakistans stability and economy.
> 
> One more thing you need to remember is,the person who is on the PM chair of India is a hardcore nationalist and patriot of India..if you think you can get away by doing as you please like in the Congress era,then you are mistaken..the long term loss of pakistan because of its enmity with India would cost it so severely thay here won't be any difference between Afghanistan and Pakistan.


If all that gibberish of yours had an ounce of truth to it we would have already been turned into Afghanistan. Its like you Indians haven't been trying already. You can keep on trying.


----------



## Ea Returns

hussain0216 said:


> If the best yiu can do is made up stories?with no proof of surgical strikes then we are ok



There is no point of all this hoopla along LOC since last 45 days if nothing has happened... We have no intent of hurting ego of Pakistani citizens or your army, GOI is just waiting for right opportunity to release footage, hold on.


----------



## Farah Sohail

Fireurimagination said:


> True I guess that is something you guys should contemplate not me



and u say this, while commenting on a PAKISTANI forum? Pakistanis should remain silent, while Indians can blabber all they want...and disrespect our soldiers? have some shame.... oh I forgot...u are an Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

ito said:


> This madness should stop. India and Pakistan should observe 2003 ceasefire agreement. Scores of civilians and forces on both side are dying for no cause.



Thank you. This was refreshing from across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

scionoftheindus said:


> See man.. Pakistan will be the eventual loser both economically and militarily as India is much richer and stronger than pakistan..it is stupid and nonsensical for pakistan to have enmity with India.
> Tomorrow if India and The US go to a war ,we Indians will put pressure on the govt to negotiate it peacefully as india will be the loser in that case(I just gave a hypothesis situation which doesn't going to happen ).
> 
> If you really love pakistan and it's people ,you would feel depressed at this moment as pakistan army is provoking India which is very bad for pakistans stability and economy.
> 
> One more thing you need to remember is,the person who say on the PM chair of India is a hardcore nationalist and patriot of India..if you think you can get away by doing as you please like in the Congress era,then you are mistaken..the long term loss of pakistan because of its enmity with India would cost it so severely that there won't be any difference between Afghanistan and Pakistan.



We have built up a arsenal of nuclear and conventional weaponry to take care of india

We are a nation of 200 million armed to the teeth

Once Kashmir was occupied war and hostility were guranteed


----------



## Spring Onion

me_itsme said:


> Looks like ISPR was forced to release these casualties cause 7 in a single day would ve been hard to cover up. The casualties of the previous days of 1 or 2 a day wont be released. Unfortunately this viscous cycle will continue with no clear objective. No one gets to win this type of conflict both sides are at loss. RIP to the PA soldiers.




There is no cover up. Here our martyred soldiers are buried with full official protocol in the presence of lenses and flashes of media . Earlier dozens and dozens of civilian villagers have been killed by Indian firing at LoC and we daily reported that.

Since now the soldiers suffered casualties we also reported this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

Ea Returns said:


> There is no point of all this hoopla along LOC since last 45 days if nothing has happened... We have no intent of hurting ego of Pakistani citizens or your army, GOI is just waiting for right opportunity to release footage, hold on.



The fact we have to hold on is the proof you need in of itself


----------



## Emmie

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Ea Returns said:


> There is no point of all this hoopla along LOC since last 45 days if nothing has happened... We have no intent of hurting ego of Pakistani citizens or your army, GOI is just waiting for right opportunity to release footage, hold on.



Who are the actors in that footage? I hope Indians haven't casted old heroes of Bollywood again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

scionoftheindus said:


> See man.. Pakistan will be the eventual loser both economically and militarily as India is much richer and stronger than pakistan..it is stupid and nonsensical for pakistan to have enmity with India.



U acted like jerk, again? This pathetic argument of yours is just coming from your nationalist mind who can't think except India is shupa powa and everything revolves around India...??? So u're saying Pakistan becomes Bangladesh, Nepal and Sri Lanka who can't even sneeze unless India allows so? Pakistan has corrected its path now...CPEC has begun...Your this argument that India is economically stronger and richer so Pakistan, not having parity, can't fight or have enmity with India???? If you're saying this then you really don't know about us....Know your enemy b4 taking your horse towards him....



> Tomorrow if India and The US go to a war ,we Indians will put pressure on the govt to negotiate it peacefully as india will be the loser in that case(I just gave a hypothesis situation which doesn't going to happen ).



US vs India and Pakistan vs India.......and you're comparing it by placing India as US ? Since when India becomes US or even close to it? are u out of your mind?



> If you really love pakistan and it's people ,you would feel depressed at this moment as pakistan army is provoking India which is very bad for pakistans stability and economy.



If you really love india and it's people ,you would feel depressed at this moment as indian army is provoking Pakistan which is very bad for india's stability and economy



> One more thing you need to remember is,the person who is on the PM chair of India is a hardcore nationalist and patriot of India..if you think you can get away by doing as you please like in the Congress era,then you are mistaken..the long term loss of pakistan because of its enmity with India would cost it so severely thay here won't be any difference between Afghanistan and Pakistan.



One more thing you need to remember is, the NATION with whom you are trying to play with may look weaker on paper but on ground we are as hard and solid as iron and titanium ..if you think you can get away by doing as you please like u did in previous months, then you are mistaken..the long term loss of india because of its enmity with Pakistan would cost it so severely that here won't be any difference between Afghanistan and India....

Suck it, bakht.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scionoftheindus

Shot-Caller said:


> If all that gibberish of yours had an ounce of truth to it we would have already been turned into Afghanistan. Its like you Indians haven't been trying already. You can keep on trying.


Come back after a decade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

hussain0216 said:


> The fact we have to hold on is the proof you need in of itself


Message has been long delivered to the people, it was not meant for. It was not for Avg Pakistani or Indian because none of them involved into terrorists activity so There is absolutely no obligation to release any proof whatsoever. However i sincerely believe that Modi Govt will chose to release some clips + Satellite Photo's to take advantage in upcoming elections in UP.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Farah Sohail said:


> and u say this, while commenting on a PAKISTANI forum? Pakistanis should remain silent, while Indians can blabber all they want...and disrespect our soldiers? have some shame.... oh I forgot...u are an Indian



Is there a rule on PDF wherein Indians cannot contribute or air their opinion on PDF? I just aired something which has been spoken since the last few days in India


----------



## AMCA

Shot-Caller said:


> Who says? -Indians.
> If we were that bad the world wouldn't be looking forward to trade with us. As far as proxies are concerned I would have posted the picture of your monkey caught in Balochistan who confessed to have been involved in terrorism in Pakistan, but he's not so easy on the eyes.



Well you are an officially recognized country and being a signatory of WTO, not much could be done with the trade besides, how has it even improved your economy? . As far as Monkey's and Donkey's, we have caught quite a lot from your end too, not to say the Mass POW's from 1971.


----------



## Cookie Monster

@RV said:


> Master Yoda, me(I don't know what to say). Actually we can accuse each other for the whole day and nothing constructive will come out of it. It's a bloody madness and must stop. Just for fuel for thoughts, Modi is not fighting at the border he just gave free hand to Indian army which Pakistani army enjoyed from day 1.


Lol I called u Yoda bcuz u said "Utter Bullshit it is", the whole talking backwards is Yoda's signature style.
And yes while I agree the whole accusing back and forth would go on forever and this madness must be stopped.

The reason I mentioned Modi's policy is responsible for this is bcuz as u know this escalation started after Uri attack, which was blamed at Pakistan. My only complaint is that how easily Indians just accepted that it must be Pakistan's doing and therefore lets go to war BS.
1) Did anyone stop to consider that just maybe it was due to our unhappy citizens(Naxalites, Kashmiries, etc.)
2) Or if indeed those attackers were Pakistanies. Could it be that it was just some assholes who had no regard for human life and acted without Pakistan's help? In that case is it ok to try to punish a state bcuz of some asshole that happens to be from there? Bcuz remember there are plenty of assholes in India as well and every other nation on earth.
3) if it was definitely Pakistan bcuz there is "irrefutable evidence" to rule out the top 2 scenarios above why not take up the evidence to other countries(US, Russia, etc.) bcuz they have been inclining towards u in general(Russia historically, U.S. recently). They would eat it up like hot cakes and for sure join forces(sanctions, isolation, etc.) with u to punish Pakistan for that.

I haven't heard any Indian even consider any other possibility other than Pakistan is responsible. Not to mention this new culture of where they are bashed for being unpatriotic and are told to go to Pakistan if they happen to deviate from the goverment's position.

What Modi did is
Show no evidence.
Say Pakistan is behind it
Escalate tensions and show bravado of how he has truly unleashed India's power and that the previous government was cowardly.

U gotta admit that he used this at least to some extent to gain brownie points to ensure his reelection.

And before u accuse me of being blind due to nationalism. Let's analyze Pakistan's side of things
Why would Pakistan want to provoke India by something like an Uri attack while it is bogged down in an internal insurgency with committed troops/assets and India is widening the military capability gap, not to mention the economy? People on top(Pak government/military) would have to be utterly stupid to do such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Fireurimagination said:


> Is there a rule on PDF wherein Indians cannot contribute or air their opinion on PDF? I just aired something which has been spoken since the last few days in India



I know disrespecting our soldiers is a national policy in India.... but atleast..do tht in house.... while coming on Pakistan forum and doing tht..is height of shamelessness.... but then we should expect no different from you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*We lost 7 of ours dew to Indian Heavy Guns (Artillery) , As on LOC the way is we will fire back same what u fire , so now India use the big Guns now we will use The Big Guns , we lost 7 , IA will lose way more then that.*

*RIP To Our Shaheeds ,,*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

RIP to these 7 known soldiers and the remaining unanounced soldiers on the enemy side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> Don't you say these militants have full support and backing of Pakistan army.
> 
> Anyways. 14 are dead. 1 captured till today.


RIP to soldiers,
You c you agreed now that you are sponsoring cross border terrorism and terorrist cross the LOC with full support of PA.


----------



## R Wing

I wish we could get a statement (and cutting off of diplomatic relations) from our civ/mil leadership and not just the standard (and quite irritating at this stage) "responded befittingly" ISPR tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Farah Sohail said:


> I know disrespecting our soldiers is a national policy in India.... but atleast..do tht in house.... while coming on Pakistan forum and doing tht..is height of shamelessness.... but then we should expect no different from you



It has never been so. We even performed last rituals in full military honors for your fallen soldiers in Kargil, when your own country denied accepting their bodies for reasons you know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

SarthakGanguly said:


> India declared Pakistan a terror state in many conferences. Still, the Pakistani response has been - Nothing.



India is a terrorist state herself so it does not carry any value if a terrorist state declare us the same.


It is like talking to oneself or talking to and discussing with walls just like those Indians on Indian forums where all day they just speak against Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravi gupta

monitor said:


> Without any Indian casualty no response is exeptable. Kill 14 Indian soldiers and show the world 1 Pakistani soldier equivalent to 10 Indian soldier.


I think there is some problem in Math,to consider the ratio 1 : 10 you need to kill atleast 70 to compensate 7 announced.


----------



## Ea Returns

PakSword said:


> Who are the actors in that footage? I hope Indians haven't casted old heroes of Bollywood again.



If it would ever be released, it will be backed up with satellite & drone imagery and evidences collected from the operation site that can't be debunked. As of now, GOI has no issues with Avg Pakistani holding their heads high & Avg Indian satisfied that Uri has been avenged.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Farah Sohail said:


> I know disrespecting our soldiers is a national policy in India.... but atleast..do tht in house.... while coming on Pakistan forum and doing tht..is height of shamelessness.... but then we should expect no different from you



Where did I disrespect your soldiers? The whole point of being on a forum is to know the view point from another view and learn from that. The owners of this very forum have stated that this is an international forum and people come here to exchange view points. Ask the admin here to ban Indian instead of blubbering cr@p. On topic Indian ambassador summoned by Pakistan


----------



## Shot-Caller

AMCA said:


> Well you are an officially recognized country and being a signatory of WTO, not much could be done with the trade besides, how has it even improved your economy? . As far as Monkey's and Donkey's, we have caught quite a lot from your end too, not to say the Mass POW's from 1971.


LOL the indian mind. Programmed to return to 1971 after a certain point in a debate. Not your fault but may be you were not told we also had Indian POW's in 1971.


----------



## Juni786

May Allah protect our army. Ameen, So sad to hear this.


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> Revenge would be taken and India will soon loose several soldiers. We would pay them back with interest



This madness is continued since decades on both sides where mutris and gunjas are doing politics of dead bodies.

none of us knows what is the plight of families of those soldiers who are killed daily on both sides.

I remember an officer who fought Kargil war and he was at the Tiger hill, telling me how our soldiers found a letter of an Indian soldiers who wrote his son that he would come home soon and pay his school fee and bring new cloths. The officer was teary and feeling sad for the indian soldier. Similar stories are found on our side.

At times I wish for a bigger power to occupy entire Kashmir and get us rid of losing lives on both sides.

India Pakistan do not deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-Pak

Zarvan said:


> May* ALLAH *accept their sacrifice their revenge would be taken just like those two soldiers who were martyred in cross border firing which Indian claimed to be surgical strike was avenged by killing 14 Indian soldiers.




Why bringing religion here?? Which god feel happy after death of human??? Keep your religion at your home , This fight is not for religion..

Next time act well and stop brining God every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Spring Onion said:


> India is a terrorist state herself so it does not carry any value if a terrorist state declare us the same.
> 
> 
> It is like talking to oneself or talking to and discussing with walls just like those Indians on Indian forums where all day they just speak against Pakistan



How are we a terrorist state? We never sponsor terrorism, Osama was not caught from our soil, its not India's name that comes up whenever or wherever a terrorist attack happens, Its not India that created Taliban.



Shot-Caller said:


> LOL the indian mind. Programmed to return to 1971 after a certain point in a debate. Not your fault but may be you were not told we also had Indian POW's in 1971.



Does it hurt when I bring up 71? How much POW and why, when it was you who signed the instrument of surrender!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

Spring Onion said:


> India is a terrorist state herself so it does not carry any value if a terrorist state declare us the same.



Bro, I want some of the shit that you smoke. Looks like not Indian news channels but you have banned whole international media or you are lost on some remote island and completely cut off from rest of world.


----------



## Windjammer

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I pray to God that your source is credible and has good report...The bold part in your post is too good to bear...Fucking amazing and so quick justice was done here if this is true...
> 
> Hope the smell of blood of these poor souls reaches to New Delhi and Modi smells it....Army guys and civilians who were hit by Indians will definitely like that smell...


Unlike the Indians, PA never makes daily tall claims of so many enemy soldiers killed or so many posts destroyed.
Albeit India denied any losses on 29th September, however then the PA did claim some half a dozen Indian soldiers killed....and hey presto, see how the Indians have been admitting to almost one loss daily.
The idiots who think that Pakistan hides it's casualties should keep their eyes open over the next coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ravi gupta

Windjammer said:


> One source reporting as...
> *
> 19 Indian soldiers + 2 Major killed by Pak army.*



Please quote that confidential source.


----------



## Spring Onion

AMCA said:


> How are we a terrorist state? We never sponsor terrorism, Osama was not caught from our soil, its not India's name that comes up whenever or wherever a terrorist attack happens, Its not India that created Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> How much and why? when it was you who signed the instrument of surrender!!



Are you sure India never sponsored TERRORISM?

In fact the very first suicide bombers in the world namely LTTE walas were trained and sponsored directly by India against Sri Lanka.

As far as Taliban creation indeed it was not India rather it was the work of more powerful CIA along with ISI.

So stay calm nobody is blaming you for that brand.


----------



## Tamilnadu

ravi gupta said:


> Please quote that confidential source.


www.wishlistofpakistanies.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

ravi gupta said:


> Please quote that confidential source.



Oh you will find out once the so called surgical strike footage is released. !!


----------



## Spring Onion

Ea Returns said:


> Bro, I want some of the shit that you smoke. Looks like not Indian news channels but you have banned whole international media or you are lost on some remote island and completely cut off from rest of world.



On normal days I smoke Indian curry while on special days I go for some veggies.

Now Pick up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acha-wala-kejriwal

Jhon Smith said:


> very sad day for Pak army!
> Indian army may have to understand Pak will respond you hard!
> 
> Is that crazy Indian army?? what the hell, they are firing like zombies towards Pak, shame on Indian army!


So now you get the taste of your own medicine , very sad you lost you soldiers but you brought us to this situation, I know you will retort with dire consequences but take a pause think logically.


----------



## Hareeb

RIP heroes.
To all who have served & serving, we salute you. Thank you to make us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Spring Onion said:


> This madness is continued since decades on both sides where mutris and gunjas are doing politics of dead bodies.
> 
> none of us knows what is the plight of families of those soldiers who are killed daily on both sides.
> 
> I remember an officer who fought Kargil war and he was at the Tiger hill, telling me how our soldiers found a letter of an Indian soldiers who wrote his son that he would come home soon and pay his school fee and bring new cloths. The officer was teary and feeling sad for the indian soldier. Similar stories are found on our side.
> 
> At times I wish for a bigger power to occupy entire Kashmir and get us rid of losing lives on both sides.
> 
> India Pakistan do not deserve it



Agreed. 

Cross border conflict is the most useless form of warfare. Nothing comes out of it and I have said this on every thread. Many clowns here take bravado but there is nothing here. No victors only losers.

Since 2000 India has lost 4500 on cross border firings. Ours won't be any less. That about 9000 on both sides who have died simply due to the firings on both sides.

A border conflict is no war for conquest nor liberation. There is no goal but the goal to kill the other side. 

Stories like those are countless. The politicians and people speak bravado and then ask their army to kill the other but ignore this very important factor. 

Dozens of civilians injured and killef and 23 lost with one captured since this entire thing began. Gains. Nothing. 

Well the only bigger power is China but as long as there is ego on both sides this will continue. With the advent of nuclear bombds the most pheasible solution for both sides is the musharrag option. Turn it into IB. Demilitarization and perhaps maybe work out a water treaty where we get more water and population free travel. 

50-100 years later we will come to this.


----------



## ravi gupta

Windjammer said:


> Oh you will find out once the so called surgical strike footage is released. !!


OK,Thanks so no source at all.


----------



## PAKISTANI LEOPARD

"We salute to our valiant soldiers who render ultimate sacrifices for national cause."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Tamilnadu said:


> www.wishlistofpakistanies.com


Listen hammer head, first work out how many losses average each month and then think how many were ever actually admitted.....your wishlist will come true.

*Over 4,500 soldiers killed along LoC in Pak firing since 2001: Army*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ng-loc-in-pak-firing-since-2001-army-3738096/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

AMCA said:


> Does it hurt when I bring up 71? How much POW and why, when it was you who signed the instrument of surrender!!


I hope this will be enough to ruin your mental masturbation about 1971.


----------



## ravi gupta

saiyan0321 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Cross border conflict is the most useless form of warfare. Nothing comes out of it and I have said this on every thread. Many clowns here take bravado but there is nothing here. No victors only losers.
> 
> Since 2000 India has lost 4500 on cross border firings. Ours won't be any less. That about 9000 on both sides who have died simply due to the firings on both sides.
> 
> A border conflict is no war for conquest nor liberation. There is no goal but the goal to kill the other side.
> 
> Stories like those are countless. The politicians and people speak bravado and then ask their army to kill the other but ignore this very important factor.
> 
> Dozens of civilians injured and killef and 23 lost with one captured since this entire thing began. Gains. Nothing.
> 
> Well the only bigger power is China but as long as there is ego on both sides this will continue. With the advent of nuclear bombds the most pheasible solution for both sides is the musharrag option. Turn it into IB. Demilitarization and perhaps maybe work out a water treaty where we get more water and population free travel.
> 
> 50-100 years later we will come to this.


Sir,very sane post i completely agree with you.

Lets start with stopping cross border terrorsim and handing us Hfeez Sayeed and Dawood Ibrahim as a souvenir to us.


----------



## litman

india has huge advantage here. they trust their PM while on the other hand pak is at serious disadvantage. our PM is indian. he is a businessman who has business all over the world including india. he cant do anything because his empire will get adversely affected . PA is committed on both eastern and western borders. 99% of our political leaders have the ability to sell their mothers if they have to for their political gains and they get support of the gen public. we need a leader on urgent basis but probably we wont get him as we dont deserve . jaisi qaum wasay leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

ravi gupta said:


> OK,Thanks so no source at all.



Oh source is very much there, remember same source released the images of Indian camp on fire. 
It even has some images of dead soldiers but too graphic to post.


----------



## PakSword

Ea Returns said:


> If it would ever be released, it will be backed up with satellite & drone imagery and evidences collected from the operation site that can't be debunked. As of now, GOI has no issues with Avg Pakistani holding their heads high & Avg Indian satisfied that Uri has been avenged.



lolz.. Do you seriously believe that IA could resist the temptation of releasing the footage if it has one?


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

ravi gupta said:


> Sir,very sane post i completely agree with you.
> 
> Lets start with stopping cross border terrorsim and handing us Hfeez Sayeed and Dawood Ibrahim as a souvenir to us.






Why don't you hand over your Modi  he is wanted in Pakistan also 

Register FIR against Modi for destabilising Balochistan, ex-interior minister urges govt￼


----------



## AMCA

Spring Onion said:


> Are you sure India never sponsored TERRORISM?



Damn sure!! LTTE was not an Indian creation, it was influenced by India to break the US-SL nexus at the height of cold war as we were aligned with USSR then. We did not let it bite the world, we suppressed it along with SL. 





Spring Onion said:


> In fact the very first suicide bombers in the world namely LTTE walas were trained and sponsored directly by India against Sri Lanka.



Kamikaze. 



Spring Onion said:


> As far as Taliban creation indeed it was not India rather it was the work of more powerful CIA along with ISI.
> 
> So stay calm nobody is blaming you for that brand.



Take the pride, nobody wants a pie out from it.


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> RIP to soldiers,
> You c you agreed now that you are sponsoring cross border terrorism and terorrist cross the LOC with full support of PA.



I am just reporting what Indian official position is.

Where is the agreement?


----------



## KingRaj

Areesh said:


> Don't you say these militants have full support and backing of Pakistan army.
> 
> Anyways. 14 are dead. 1 captured till today.


Using your logic, Pakistan claims India supports TTP & Baloch rebels, so we should count the four Pakistani soldiers killed two days back in incidents in Waziristan and Orakzai and Khyber in the tally.


----------



## ravi gupta

litman said:


> india has huge advantage here. they trust their PM while on the other hand pak is at serious disadvantage. our PM is indian. he is a businessman who has business all over the world including india. he cant do anything because his empire will get adversely affected . PA is committed on both eastern and western borders. 99% of our political leaders have the ability to sell their mothers if they have to for their political gains and they get support of the gen public. we need a leader on urgent basis but probably we wont get him as we dont deserve . jaisi qaum wasay leader.


Sir,Completely agree with your post,However i believe this madness at border should stop.
poor soldiers from both side are getting died for the ambition of our politician and your army .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

me_itsme said:


> Looks like ISPR was forced to release these casualties cause 7 in a single day would ve been hard to cover up. The casualties of the previous days of 1 or 2 a day wont be released. Unfortunately this viscous cycle will continue with no clear objective. No one gets to win this type of conflict both sides are at loss. RIP to the PA soldiers.


Fighting for the country and countrymen is a reason enough to fight for us, no matter how long it takes or how many martyrs are made.


----------



## Areesh

KingRaj said:


> Using your losing, Pakistan claims India supports TTP & Baloch rebels, so we should count the four Pakistani soldiers killed two days back in incidents in Waziristan and Orakzai and Khyber in the tally.



You can include anyone you want to. Anyone dying in border with Pakistan is our kill. We don't say TTP consists of Indian soldiers. You say BAT consist of Pakistani soldiers. 

We don't believe in your spins. WE don't even believe or accept that militants work across LOC.


----------



## litman

ravi gupta said:


> Sir,Completely agree with your post,However i believe this madness at border should stop.
> poor soldiers from both side are getting died for the ambition of our politician and your army .


at least modi and nawaz are doing good siyasat here.


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> I am just reporting what Indian official position is.
> 
> Where is the agreement?


I am quoting to your previous post,please check may be in emotion you have posted.


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> I am quoting to your previous post,please check may be in emotion you have posted.



I quoted your army and your government position who say that BAT who kill your soldiers are actually guys from SSG and not some irregular militant organization


----------



## Farah Sohail

litman said:


> india has huge advantage here. they trust their PM while on the other hand pak is at serious disadvantage. our PM is indian. he is a businessman who has business all over the world including india. he cant do anything because his empire will get adversely affected . PA is committed on both eastern and western borders. 99% of our political leaders have the ability to sell their mothers if they have to for their political gains and they get support of the gen public. we need a leader on urgent basis but probably we wont get him as we dont deserve . jaisi qaum wasay leader.



true.... our PM is a security threat.... this is the reason, I wanted PA to act on security breach issue.... by not doing anything and accepting the toothless committee to investigate dawn leaks, our security instituitions have given the message, tht anyone can get away with treason in pak..its no big deal..in future, again, ppl can try this...

and the bigger comedy will be PM chairing National security meeting again on tensions with India.....we might be witnessing this comedy in few days ahead, while our sensitive institutions will again be briefing the same PM, who is an accused in dawn leaks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Windjammer said:


> Listen hammer head, first work out how many losses average each month and then think how many were ever actually admitted.....your wishlist will come true.
> 
> *Over 4,500 soldiers killed along LoC in Pak firing since 2001: Army*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/over-4500-soldiers-killed-along-loc-in-pak-firing-since-2001-army-3738096/




This is approx. one soldier per day on average! Amazing. But there must be peaceful times in the last fifteen years. I think only two to three years can be considered as the timeline when 4500 actually lost their dear lives.


----------



## AMCA

Shot-Caller said:


> I hope this will be enough to ruin your mental masturbation about 1971.




I ain't received anything. If its a video, I cant see it on my mobile now. I'll reply to it post checking out in the evening. Besides, I dont believe its even remotely close to the 90,000 POW's we captured.


----------



## Tamilnadu

PakSword said:


> lolz.. Do you seriously believe that IA could resist the temptation of releasing the footage if it has one?


In India army dsnt deside unlike Pakistan,politicians will deside when to release ,thats is when they can get the maximum milage politically.


----------



## ravi gupta

litman said:


> at least modi and nawaz are doing good siyasat here.


In our case its PM Modi,but in your case all power rested to Raheel Sharif,going to retire on 29 nov,hope not escalating the border situation to get extension.


----------



## litman

Farah Sohail said:


> true.... our PM is a security threat.... this is the reason, I wanted PA to act on security breach issue.... by not doing anything and accepting the toothless committee to investigate dawn leaks, our security instituitions have given the message, tht anyone can get away with treason in pak..its no big deal..in future, again, ppl can try this...
> 
> and the bigger comedy will be PM chairing National security meeting again on tensions with India.....we might be witnessing this comedy in few days ahead, while our sensitive institutions will again be briefing the same PM, who is an accused in dawn leaks


sorry to say but we are about to get the result of our 70 yrs of "haram khori" as a nation.


----------



## AMCA

PakSword said:


> lolz.. Do you seriously believe that IA could resist the temptation of releasing the footage if it has one?



Fortunately, unlike in your country, its the civilian govt that's in control in India.


----------



## PakSword

Tamilnadu said:


> In India army dsnt deside unlike Pakistan,politicians will deside when to release ,thats is when they can get the maximum milage politically.



OK, let me rephrase. Do you seriously think that Modi could resist the temptation of releasing the footage if there is one?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Fireurimagination said:


> Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
> 
> "Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in cross-fire LoC violation by Indian troops late last night."
> 
> Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/se...iers-killed-in-cross-border-firing-across-loc


seize fire has deceased by now 

so I think I think the continued cross firing shouldn't be termed as violation but as an on going hostilities.



AMCA said:


> Fortunately, unlike in your country, its the civilian govt that's in control in India.


RSS run country is your fortune?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

ravi gupta said:


> In our case its PM Modi,but in your case all power rested to Raheel Sharif,going to retire on 29 nov,hope not escalating the border situation to get extension.


it is just a propaganda . i admit coas in pak has authority but PM has very important job to do.he is representative of a country at international level . nawaz is weak, corrupt and under confident. he was unable to have an eye to eye contact with the audience at the UNGA. modi also has rich history of doing some comedies at many occasions but at least your army trusts him.


----------



## Farah Sohail

litman said:


> sorry to say but we are about to get the result of our 70 yrs of "haram khori" as a nation.



you are right to an extent....

but will our traitors also be ever punished? do we really deserve them? have we gotten so low as a nation really to deserve them?

why have our security instituitions become so impotent tht anyone can get away with treason in Pakistan? why have our politicians been emboldened enough...tht they know tht they cant be punished? its the silence of our security instituitions tht is more hurting and disappointing....


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798080184901570560

 Jhoot bolo tho aisi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ravi gupta

Irfan Baloch said:


> seize fire has deceased by now
> 
> so I think I think the continued cross firing shouldn't be termed as violation but as an on going hostilities.
> 
> 
> RSS run country is your fortune?


Whatever its elected,r we aexpecting coup before 29 november.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un.

We must avenge this brutality. No ifs and buts.


----------



## @RV

Cookie Monster said:


> Lol I called u Yoda bcuz u said "Utter Bullshit it is", the whole talking backwards is Yoda's signature style.
> And yes while I agree the whole accusing back and forth would go on forever and this madness must be stopped.
> 
> The reason I mentioned Modi's policy is responsible for this is bcuz as u know this escalation started after Uri attack, which was blamed at Pakistan. My only complaint is that how easily Indians just accepted that it must be Pakistan's doing and therefore lets go to war BS.
> 1) Did anyone stop to consider that just maybe it was due to our unhappy citizens(Naxalites, Kashmiries, etc.)
> 2) Or if indeed those attackers were Pakistanies. Could it be that it was just some assholes who had no regard for human life and acted without Pakistan's help? In that case is it ok to try to punish a state bcuz of some asshole that happens to be from there? Bcuz remember there are plenty of assholes in India as well and every other nation on earth.
> 3) if it was definitely Pakistan bcuz there is "irrefutable evidence" to rule out the top 2 scenarios above why not take up the evidence to other countries(US, Russia, etc.) bcuz they have been inclining towards u in general(Russia historically, U.S. recently). They would eat it up like hot cakes and for sure join forces(sanctions, isolation, etc.) with u to punish Pakistan for that.
> 
> I haven't heard any Indian even consider any other possibility other than Pakistan is responsible. Not to mention this new culture of where they are bashed for being unpatriotic and are told to go to Pakistan if they happen to deviate from the goverment's position.
> 
> What Modi did is
> Show no evidence.
> Say Pakistan is behind it
> Escalate tensions and show bravado of how he has truly unleashed India's power and that the previous government was cowardly.
> 
> U gotta admit that he used this at least to some extent to gain brownie points to ensure his reelection.
> 
> And before u accuse me of being blind due to nationalism. Let's analyze Pakistan's side of things
> Why would Pakistan want to provoke India by something like an Uri attack while it is bogged down in an internal insurgency with committed troops/assets and India is widening the military capability gap, not to mention the economy? People on top(Pak government/military) would have to be utterly stupid to do such a thing.



Don't you think that Pakistani government/establishment is making all of your points redundant by openly supporting terrorists.






This is Azadi train of Pakistani showing solidarity with a terrorist who was responsible for killings of security personnel. Do we need any other proof of Pakistan's involvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMCA

Irfan Baloch said:


> RSS run country is your fortune?



That's just your assumption. Non of the RSS members have any political rank let alone being in the cabinet decision committee. All they can do is provide their advise, which even a common man like me can do,the only difference being that, their voice is stronger being an organization. Nothing more, nothing less.

Present govt, has been the most active one in the history of India and thats indeed a fortune.


----------



## Tamilnadu

Irfan Baloch said:


> RSS run country is your fortune?


is it not a fotune when you compare to a situation, without knowing who is running the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

PakSword said:


> lolz.. Do you seriously believe that IA could resist the temptation of releasing the footage if it has one?



IA has no authority... it only does the job /


Areesh said:


> You can include anyone you want to. Anyone dying in border with Pakistan is our kill. We don't say TTP consists of Indian soldiers. You say BAT consist of Pakistani soldiers.
> 
> We don't believe in your spins. WE don't even believe or accept that militants work across LOC.



How many Michaels, Ram, Gurmeets have exploded themselves to kill in your country? They are your people only, stop blaming India and set your house in order first. If RAW has thrown in some money that is because people are up for sale there. It just reactive approach to your funding terrorists/separatists with fake Indian currency. It's laughable if you believe there is some freedom fight is going on in Kashmir. Since last 4 days after currency demonetization, there is pin drop silence in Kasmir, lol! It was just a matter of time before India decides to pay back... if you want it to stop then initiator has to do take the initiative.


----------



## Windjammer

pushpak said:


> *You think India will ever build these kind of big infrastructure , warehouses and stores near LOC ?? Common sense is misssing/killed in action today .*


Indeed common sense is dismal these days else Hindustan Times reporting on the same must have got mixed up with some Somalian infrastructure getting ignited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

PakSword said:


> OK, let me rephrase. Do you seriously think that Modi could resist the temptation of releasing the footage if there is one?


Its in my post,they will when they will get the maximum out of it,for politicians getting elected is everything.you can expect that released just before elections.


----------



## litman

Farah Sohail said:


> you are right to an extent....
> 
> but will our traitors also be ever punished? do we really deserve them? have we gotten so low as a nation really to deserve them?
> 
> why have our security instituitions become so impotent tht anyone can get away with treason in Pakistan? why have our politicians been emboldened enough...tht they know tht they cant be punished? its the silence of our security instituitions tht is more hurting and disappointing....


the answer to your questions is "yes" . we are corrupt at every level. there is no merit in any institute. just look at recently appointed governor sindh. every individual tries to fraud the other one and become rich asap. our education is for degree and job. no grooming at all. religious scholars of today fit the description in a hadith "the worst people on the earth will be the scholars of islam". there is absolutely no justice in society. ladies are being killed in the name of honor while others roam around semi nude depicting "soft image" of pak. our media people wear hijab and topi in ramzan and vulgar dresses rest of the year. a large faction can slaughter the other in the name of Allah. sectarianism is on the rise. we fit the description of bani israel and exactly following their traits we expect glory. we have only two ways either make taubah or get ready for the ultimate punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravi gupta

litman said:


> it is just a propaganda . i admit coas in pak has authority but PM has very important job to do.he is representative of a country at international level . nawaz is weak, corrupt and under confident. he was unable to have an eye to eye contact with the audience at the UNGA. modi also has rich history of doing some comedies at many occasions but at least your army trusts him.



Our army was loyalty has trust from whoever is the elected goverment Congree,BJP or any political party,doesnot matter.
Our army does not involve in day to day running of country and we dont have any army rule or coup since independence.


----------



## Musafir117

RIP precious souls


----------



## ravi gupta

Tamilnadu said:


> Its in my post,they will when they will get the maximum out of it,for politicians getting elected is everything.you can expect that released just before elections.



I doubt he will release,becoz he dont want that they knw our SF tactics and strategy.
he will forgo the election benefit for that,true leader.


----------



## PakSword

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798080184901570560
> 
> Jhoot bolo tho aisi




OK.. We have not killed any. That's good for you right?

Now don't start firing on our posts tomorrow again. We will keep trying to achieve 7 kills and you should keep denying. Suits us both...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ea Returns said:


> How many Michaels, Ram, Gurmeets have exploded themselves to kill in your country? They are your people only, stop blaming India and set your house in order first. If RAW has thrown in some money that is because people are up for sale there. It just reactive approach to your funding terrorists/separatists with fake Indian currency. It's laughable if you believe there is some freedom fight is going on in Kashmir. Since last 4 days after currency demonetization, there is pin drop silence in Kasmir, lol! It was just a matter of time before India decides to pay back... if you want it to stop then initiator has to do take the initiative.



First read my post again. Then read your post.

Then realize that your post has no connection with my post that you answered to.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ea Returns said:


> Since last 4 days after currency demonetization, there is pin drop silence in Kasmir, lol!



if those freedom fighters are nothing but just a bunch of "sell outs" than why didn't India just pay them higher than what Pakistan was paying them and ta da no insurgency in the entire Kashmir...peace achieved forever
I mean surely u guys have money since u guys harp about it so much every single day. So there u go, easy solution. Why blind those poor children with pellet guns?
In fact u don't even have to spend extra money on those "sell outs". The cost of keeping a huge military presence and curfews and all is much higher than if u were to just flat out pay those "sell outs" instead to keep calm. That's some nice savings.
Now u must be thinking why didn't this thought cross my baniya mind or someone else's in this hugely populated country. Well that's bcuz there is no such thing as Pakistan paying them. It's utter BS


----------



## Areesh

@RV said:


> This is Azadi train of Pakistani showing solidarity with a terrorist who was responsible for killings of security personnel. Do we need any other proof of Pakistan's involvement.



Same terrorist is revered by people of Kashmir. You had to impose curfew for 70+ days to quell uprising after his death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

More than 7 bodies on Indian side will fall.. and killers and getting killed wouldn't even have an idea that none of their leaders give a damn to their deaths.

On Indian side, Butcher Modi is responsible but on Pakistan's side, a b!tch corrupt PM is letting it happen because army may feel pain for it. God d@mn them both and forever so!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Spring Onion said:


> This madness is continued since decades on both sides where mutris and gunjas are doing politics of dead bodies.
> 
> none of us knows what is the plight of families of those soldiers who are killed daily on both sides.
> 
> I remember an officer who fought Kargil war and he was at the Tiger hill, telling me how our soldiers found a letter of an Indian soldiers who wrote his son that he would come home soon and pay his school fee and bring new cloths. The officer was teary and feeling sad for the indian soldier. Similar stories are found on our side.
> 
> At times I wish for a bigger power to occupy entire Kashmir and get us rid of losing lives on both sides.
> 
> India Pakistan do not deserve it


This will continue until Kashmir issue is resolved and soon India will loose hundreds of its soldiers. Revenge of these 7 soldiers would be taken and it would be ruthless


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> This is wrong reporting .
> 
> *All these 4500 deaths were the total loss of Indian army in J&K since 1980s Kashmir insurgency days to till now including those who died in kagil war and at Siachen .*



Include deaths of 1965 and 1971 war too in these 4500 dead.

You really think only 4500 soldiers died since 1980 including Siachen and Kargil war???


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> Same terrorist is revered by people of Kashmir. You had to impose curfew for 70+ days to quell uprising after his death.


Its not good,i will never termed your terrorist as a freedom fighter,how will you feel if i say people behind quetta attackers are freedom fighter.
Let there be some sanity.


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> Its not good,i will never termed your terrorist as a freedom fighter,how will you feel if i say people behind quetta attackers are freedom fighter.
> Let there be some sanity.



You are already hosting terrorists in your capital. What more do you want??


----------



## PakGuns

pushpak said:


> This is wrong reporting .
> 
> *All these 4500 deaths were the total loss of Indian army in J&K since 1980s Kashmir insurgency days to till now including those who died in kagil war and at Siachen .*


Hi new troll... It is since 2001 check report and I am reporting you for starting irrelevant trolling...


----------



## PakSword

pushpak said:


> This is wrong reporting .
> 
> *All these 4500 deaths were the total loss of Indian army in J&K since 1980s Kashmir insurgency days to till now including those who died in kagil war and at Siachen .*



No, you are wrong. 4500 deaths were the total loss of Indian army since 1947.

Can't you read your own source properly?


----------



## maximuswarrior

AMCA said:


> Fortunately, unlike in your country, its the civilian govt that's in control in India.



We know how much the civilian government and the Indian army controls India.


----------



## Ea Returns

graphican said:


> More than 7 bodies on Indian side will fall.. and killers and getting killed wouldn't even have an idea that none of their leaders give a damn to their deaths.
> 
> On Indian side, Butcher Modi is responsible but on Pakistan's side, a b!tch corrupt PM is letting it happen because army may feel pain for it. God d@mn them both and forever so!



No you will hear more and more appealing to UN in coming days...


----------



## Mrc

inna lillah e wa inna elahe rajaoun


they will be avenged ... insha allah


----------



## ranjeet

graphican said:


> More than 7 bodies on Indian side will fall.. and killers and getting killed wouldn't even have an idea that none of their leaders give a damn to their deaths.
> 
> On Indian side, Butcher Modi is responsible but on Pakistan's side, a b!tch corrupt PM is letting it happen because army may feel pain for it. God d@mn them both and forever so!



How exactly Nawaz Sharif letting it happen? Do you think PA is holding back in it's response due Nawaz Sharif's interference? And what exactly do you want Nawaz Sharif to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cookie Monster

@RV said:


> Don't you think that Pakistani government/establishment is making all of your points redundant by openly supporting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Azadi train of Pakistani showing solidarity with a terrorist who was responsible for killings of security personnel. Do we need any other proof of Pakistan's involvement.


Putting aside the huge topic of terrorist or freedom fighter. There is a big difference between
1)Escalating tensions on the border with ur neighbor bcuz they have a picture of a "terrorist" on a train and show solidarity
OR
2) Escalating tensions with ur neighbor bcuz they actually support the "terrorist"(financially, training, etc.)

So in the first case that's just plain stupid to do. Bcuz by that reason China should be opening fire at u for showing solidarity with Dalai Lama's position on Tibet

And in second case like I said earlier and u completely didn't answer instead showed me a picture on a train. Where is the evidence that Pakistan was behind Uri attack?


----------



## Mujraparty

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798080184901570560
> 
> Jhoot bolo tho aisi



at this rate they might even claim our chief of naval staff might have succumbed to retaliatory firing by pak troops .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Ea Returns said:


> No you will hear more and more appealing to UN in coming days...



We kill you. You accuse Pakistan of ceasefire violation and aggression

We try to call UN to resolve the issue. You call it begging and appealing

Shows that you guys are only "laaton kai bhoot".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

well this border flare now has entered useless phase except killing duty bound soldiers its not achieving any other objective. Sobriety must prevail now and LOC should be made quiet now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Indian a$$ is on fire since the official induction of CPEC. These deaths cannot go unpunished. We must retaliate with full strength. These deaths cannot be taken lightly.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> And what exactly do you want Nawaz Sharif to do?



Kadi Ninda


----------



## graphican

ranjeet said:


> How exactly Nawaz Sharif letting it happen? Do you think PA is holding back in it's response due Nawaz Sharif's interference? And what exactly do you want Nawaz Sharif to do?



On diplomatic fronts, he is wanting to do these things to army. We just had Dawn Gate in which PM's own office spread false news about the army hoping to pressurise them.

But don't bother, there is nothing we have to prove to you. Its internal matter and will be dealt internally. On India's front, India will get its due.


----------



## Star Wars

graphican said:


> On India's front, India will get its due.



Then Pakistan will.... and so on


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798123066597380096

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> Read this :
> That was wrong reporting . Read this :
> 
> 
> *I cant give link since i'm not eligible for that now*



You are so dumb that you can't even realized that you have proven yourself wrong.


----------



## Ea Returns

Cookie Monster said:


> if those freedom fighters are nothing but just a bunch of "sell outs" than why didn't India just pay them higher than what Pakistan was paying them and ta da no insurgency in the entire Kashmir...peace achieved forever



Stone pelters were paid anywhere from 200 to 500 by the separatist who were in turn funded by ISI... the real truth behind fight for freedom. By your logic, we should pay them Rs 1000 each for not pelting stones?? Despite Hurriyat's Bandh call, Kasmir was queuing for currency exchange in banks. Dried up funds stopped any further stone pelting activities. A sustained peace and still-ness in valley to attract domestic tourism is more than enough to revive people's economic condition. There is so much potential of tourism and investment, I challenge ISI/Pak Army to leave valley on it's own for 10 yrs and see it's GDP surpassing Pakistan's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

pushpak said:


> These buildings aren't near LOC . Period .



''Period'' is usually associated with females, firing is not exactly restricted to the vicinity of LOC, however these were IA living quarters that were targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

graphican said:


> On diplomatic fronts, he is wanting to do these things to army. We just had Dawn Gate in which PM's own office spread false news about the army hoping to pressurise them.
> 
> But don't bother, there is nothing we have to prove to you. Its internal matter and will be dealt internally. On India's front, India will get its due.


It's hard to believe that a sitting Prime Minister is trying to undermine his own army but I guess asking questions on official narrative is akin to being anti national. Anyway good luck to solve this 'internal matter' internally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

maximuswarrior said:


> Indian a$$ is on fire since the official induction of CPEC. These deaths cannot go unpunished. We must retaliate with full strength. These deaths cannot be taken lightly.



Do you know this CPEC is the final nail in the coffin, this is how a country is taken over without any resistance??.. Your leaders and Army generals are typical real estate professionals, they have sold Pakistan without cutting it into plots.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Ea Returns said:


> Do you know this CPEC is the final nail in the coffin??



LOL CPEC is the final nail in your ugly face. All you can do is burn from a distance.

CPEC is only the beginning. Watch what we do in cooperation with China to own you in every way possible. You haven't even seen half of it yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

BHIMBHER SURGICAL STRIKE is now being shown by PAK ARMY.

RIP soldiers!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Ea Returns said:


> Do you know this CPEC is the final nail in the coffin, this is how a country is taken over without any resistance??.. Your leaders and Army generals are typical real estate professionals, they have sold Pakistan without cutting it into plots.



Yeah Pakistan should have no economic activity at all


----------



## maximuswarrior

hussain0216 said:


> Yeah Pakistan should have no economic activity at all



I guess India is owned by the USA if we apply the same logic.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Very telling that this has happened a day after Gwadar became FULLY functional. It has really irked and put a spanner in the works of indian strategic goals and hegemony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Very telling that this has happened a day after Gwadar became FULLY functional. It has really irked and put a spanner in the works of indian strategic goals and hegemony.



Indians are in disbelief and pain. Don't worry we are going to increase the disbelief and pain to another level.


----------



## Ea Returns

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL CPEC is the final nail in your ugly face.


That is not FDI you scholar... It's loan at exceptionally higher rate and commitment of 27% returns that Pakistan can never pay off. You Be prepared to be a colony, your Army Generals and Leaders has sold Pakistan without cutting it into plots. Sorry but that's the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

maximuswarrior said:


> Indians are in disbelief and pain. Don't worry we are going to increase the disbelief and pain to another level.




They certainly are. They're just as shocked with it as they were with us becoming a nuclear weapons state in May 1998.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> You can live in your make believe dream world where 4500 indian soldiers dies in LOC firings alone .



You said: 4500 includes all deaths including Kargil war and even Siachen

Then you came back and said: Around 5500 died just in insurgencies

Can't you see the f*cking contradiction?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ea Returns said:


> That is not FDI you scholar... It's loan at exceptionally higher rate and commitment of 27% returns that Pakistan can never pay off. You Be prepared to be a colony, your Army Generals and Leaders has sold Pakistan without cutting it into plots. Sorry but that's the truth.




indians said exactly the same with regards to Pakistan becoming a nuclear weapons state. That the cost would "bankrupt" Pakistan. That the loans for our nukes would destroy Pakistan. Just as that indian fantasy failed so will this one.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ea Returns said:


> Stone pelters were paid anywhere from 200 to 500 by the separatist who were in turn funded by ISI... the real truth behind fight for freedom. By your logic, we should pay them Rs 1000 each for not pelting stones?? Despite Hurriyat's Bandh call, Kasmir was queuing for currency exchange in banks. Dried up funds stopped any further stone pelting activities. A sustained peace and still-ness in valley to attract domestic tourism is more than enough to revive people's economic condition. There is so much potential of tourism and investment, I challenge ISI/Pak Army to leave valley on it's own for 10 yrs and see it's GDP surpassing Pakistan's.


Like I said u paying more than Pakistan to each of these "freedom fighters" would be far less cost than keeping such a large quantity of troops there. So u guys would actually save money and achieve peace in Kashmir.
As to ISI/Pak Army's interference in Kashmir. I thought Indian Army was much stronger? I mean just look at their amazing Hanuman level performance during "Surgical Strikes". How can a "weak Pak Army" interfere in IOK right under the nose of the mighty Indian Army?


----------



## maximuswarrior

Ea Returns said:


> That is not FDI you scholar... It's loan at exceptionally higher rate and commitment of 27% returns that Pakistan can never pay off. You Be prepared to be a colony, your Army Generals and Leaders has sold Pakistan without cutting it into plots. Sorry but that's the truth.



LOL That's right. Present your case in front of us. Be on the defensive and burn.


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> There is no contradiction f*cking or otherwise . Read again .
> 
> *Out of 5462 security forces personnel killed in the last 24 years, 3906 personnel were from army* *and other para military forces while 942 were police personnel (JKP)*. Besides 483 SPOs and 131 Village Defence Committee (VDC) members also lost their lives during this period.
> 
> Maximum number of security forces personnel i.e., 613 lost their lives in terror attacks in the year 2001. This was followed by 539 in 2002, 482 in 2000, 407 in 1999, 384 in 2003, 330 in 2004.



I read it already. You have contradicted yourself.


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> You said: 4500 includes all deaths including Kargil war and even Siachen
> 
> Then you came back and said: Around 5500 died just in insurgencies
> 
> Can't you see the f*cking contradiction?


Please check verywell his link,its from last 24 years.
Dont be in hurry to reply.


----------



## Sully3

time to send 14 indian dogs to hell.

an eye for an eye and all that


----------



## ravi gupta

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL That's right. Present your case in front of us. Be on the defensive and burn.


Sir,why dont you google it and fint it yourself,since its for your own betterment.
I have read many article in dawn regarding concern on CPEC and on high interest of loan.


----------



## Killswitch

Youre gonna reap just what you sow....


----------



## Sully3

BABA AGHORI said:


> A day before or on the day Gen. Sharif retires.
> 
> *Just a farewell gift.*
> 
> RIP to deceased



someone ban this dog 

how dare he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

hussain0216 said:


> Yeah Pakistan should have no economic activity at all



Ok... Ask Chinese to bring real FDI and tell them to install Nuclear energy plants to produce electricity that is cheapest and cleanest... not the coal fired plants with chinese employees and china imported coal.. at least not on loans at exceptionally higher rate. Even if it is loans, you need to make sure that returns are feasible. One eg. For high speed train in India between Mumbai Ahemdabad, Japan is investing $12 Billion@0.1% interest rate, with a 15-year moratorium (no installment to be paid for first 15 yrs) over a 50 yrs period. You can google this news anywhere. Whatever i have heard, Pakistan has taken 90% as loans of total CPEC cost at 5% rate... It commits a return of 27% on coal fired projects which amount to around $35 Billion... what the hell... Try investing in bonds or any other govt schemes, they don't assure more than 7-8% return... how is it feasible? Please correct me if i am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> Please check verywell his link,its from last 24 years.
> Dont be in hurry to reply.



I have read it.

Don't be his advocate. He has foolishly contradicted himself in just 1 post.


----------



## Windjammer

*


COAS was briefed on situation at LOC. Will continue to respond effectively,leave no stone unturned to defend motherland. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> It say " *3906 personnel were from army and other para military forces while 942 were police personnel (JKP). *"
> 
> So this number 3906 also includes paramilitary losses of BSF and CRPF and isn't of Indian army alone .



Why you bharatis are so dumb??

First you said 4500 include dead from all wars. 

Then you said 5500 security personnel died. 

Now if we remove this 3900 figure from 5500 then you want to say only 1600 Indian army guys died since 1980 including Siachen and Kargil war??

Are you crazy kid??


----------



## hussain0216

Ea Returns said:


> Ok... Ask Chinese to bring real FDI and tell them to install Nuclear energy plants to produce electricity that is cheapest and cleanest, not some loans at exceptionally higher rate. Even if it is loans, you need to make sure that returns are feasible. One eg. For high speed train in India between Mumbai Ahemdabad, Japan is investing $12 Billion@0.1% interest rate, with a 15-year moratorium (no installment to be paid for first 15 yrs) over a 50 yrs period. You can google this news anywhere. Whatever i have heard, Pakistan has taken 90% of total CPEC cost at 5%... It commits a return of 27% on coal fired projects which amount to around $35 Billion... what the hell... Try investing in bonds or any other govt schemes, they don't assure more than 7-8% return... how is is feasible? Please correct me if i am wrong.



Calm down dear....

Let us sort our economy out and grow ourselves 

We are a 200 million state that needs development in everything the prospects are high

What indians think or dont think are of no concern to ys as long as India or its companies are kept completely out of Pakistan


----------



## Erhabi

Its revenge time. Pakistan Army should make sure 70 rats must die in retaliation. These subhuman bastards should pay a heavy price for this.


----------



## foxbat

O.P.D said:


> no official statement...
> wait , they will deny it and the news paper and the jurnalist will be in troble again....


I think its the soldiers that have died in 2 major offensive defence actions of IA in last few weeks after the surgical strikes at terrorist camps in Pak Kashmir. PA as always is playing down the losses and releasing the casualty figures spread over a period of time so that they dont make them look bad. In coming days and weeks, expect an unnatural increase in deaths of Pakistani soldiers in accidents or in the Anti Taliban operations to tally up the figures of PA men killed on the LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ea Returns

hussain0216 said:


> Calm down dear....
> 
> Let us sort our economy out and grow ourselves
> 
> We are a 200 million state that needs development in everything the prospects are high
> 
> What indians think or dont think are of no concern to ys as long as India or its companies are kept completely out of Pakistan



counter me on facts mate, i am not being sarcastic here... I respect your patriotism. I would urge you to read into terms & clauses of CPEC. What India is wary of is not a progressing Pakistan but Chinese army all over it and it's Naval base at Gwadar. A progressive and prosperous Pakistan is a much better bet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

SparrowJack said:


> India is bigger than Pak
> If it comes to taking revenge, Pak will end up losing more
> 
> The Internet warriors will not lose anything and ask for retaliation but think again what will happen after that....
> 
> Stop this madness and stop the influx of terrorists ,that will bring peace in Kashmir and the region
> 
> 
> Dawn also reported it


In the same post u ask to stop this madness and I agree that it should be stopped. Yet u also threaten that India is bigger and Pak will lose more? Peace is not achieved by threats.
As to India being bigger and inflicting more damage. It is irrelevant now due to both sides having nukes. If escalating tensions are not stopped it will lead to war and a potential MAD scenario.
(And no I'm not bringing in nukes for some **** measuring. Just pointing out the grim reality)


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> I have read it.
> 
> Don't be his advocate. He has foolishly contradicted himself in just 1 post.



he has valid link and causality figure is from last 24 years and not from 2001.
Please note.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

pushpak said:


> *I find no mention of 16 Indian soldiers including 4 majors killed in retaliation . *So I guess the Pakistani media reports saying so aren't true.


Unlike the Indian side, The ISPR never goes claiming on daily basis, in fact over the last few weeks, India has admitted to the loss of some 14 soldiers but never once did the ISPR gave any statement to such effect.
However another well placed source has put the latest Indian figures as....* Indian Army lost 2 Majors 1 Capt & 28 Indian Soldiers.

Ironically, the Indian media is very quite on the latest developments, not even reporting on the skirmishes taking place.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@pushpak .......Either you change your user ID or get banned.......@WAJsal @Oscar ...


----------



## Cookie Monster

SparrowJack said:


> I am not threatening
> In the past,our govt used to let go things so there used to be ceasefire atleast unilaterally but now things have changed
> If no one is stopping then things will get outta control and this Indian side will not stop unilaterally
> So both should maintain restraint


Yes they should. Except we didn't escalate it this time. It was u guys. Saying that Pakistan was behind Uri attack.


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> *3900 in the number for the losses indian army + BSF + CRPF in J&K in last 24 years .*
> 
> No it doesn't include Kargil losses as they were considered as war losses .



Contradicting again???

So you think 4500 include Siachen, Kargil and insurgency deaths?? 

Are you for real??


----------



## ravi gupta

foxbat said:


> I think its the soldiers that have died in 2 major offensive defence actions of IA in last few weeks after the surgical strikes at terrorist camps in Pak Kashmir. PA as always is playing down the losses and releasing the casualty figures spread over a period of time so that they dont make them look bad. In coming days and weeks, expect an unnatural increase in deaths of Pakistani soldiers in accidents or in the Anti Taliban operations to tally up the figures of PA men killed on the LoC


Have same thought even i was surprise,However i believe since they are claiming bhimber sector,its one of the launchpad for surgical strike,i think they are making up for that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> he has valid link and causality figure is from last 24 years and not from 2001.
> Please note.



I have checked the link. You stop jumping in between for his incorrect and foolish claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Windjammer said:


> Unlike the Indian side, The ISPR never goes claiming on daily basis, in fact over the last few weeks, India has admitted to the loss of some 14 soldiers but never once did the ISPR gave any statement to such effect.
> However another well placed source has put the latest Indian figures as....* Indian Army lost 2 Majors 1 Capt & 28 Indian Soldiers.
> 
> Ironically, the Indian media is very quite on the latest developments, not even reporting on the skirmishes taking place.*


Yes, Indian media is quite -- Probably Army did its attendance check.. the number of units in active duty is matching the number expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Farah Sohail said:


> true.... our PM is a security threat.... this is the reason, I wanted PA to act on security breach issue.... by not doing anything and accepting the toothless committee to investigate dawn leaks, our security instituitions have given the message, tht anyone can get away with treason in pak..its no big deal..in future, again, ppl can try this...
> 
> and the bigger comedy will be PM chairing National security meeting again on tensions with India.....we might be witnessing this comedy in few days ahead, while our sensitive institutions will again be briefing the same PM, who is an accused in dawn leaks



Agree totally. The deep state aka establishment of Pakistan is responsible ensuring that Pakistan is secure not only from outside but more importantly from inside as well. We have a PM who is a security threat to Pakistan, who is in complete partnership with the mortal enemies of Pakistan. Yet, this circus has been allowed to go on. This is certainly a sign of weakness which allows the enemies of Pakistan to grow bold. The recent rise in terrorism is a ample proof of that. The sad part is, its the citizens of Pakistan on the street, and those jawans on the border who are paying for this lunacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abc123xyx

Windjammer said:


> Unlike the Indian side, The ISPR never goes claiming on daily basis, in fact over the last few weeks, India has admitted to the loss of some 14 soldiers but never once did the ISPR gave any statement to such effect.
> However another well placed source has put the latest Indian figures as....* Indian Army lost 2 Majors 1 Capt & 28 Indian Soldiers.
> 
> Ironically, the Indian media is very quite on the latest developments, not even reporting on the skirmishes taking place.*




because when they report , pakistan side keep denied it....


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> I think its the soldiers that have died in 2 major offensive defence actions of IA in last few weeks after the surgical strikes at terrorist camps in Pak Kashmir. PA as always is playing down the losses and releasing the casualty figures spread over a period of time so that they dont make them look bad. In coming days and weeks, *expect an unnatural increase in deaths of Pakistani soldiers in accidents or in the Anti Taliban operations to tally up the figures of PA men killed on the LoC*



And we can see Indian soldiers dying to militants in Kashmir to cover up the tally. In fact we have seen that already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAK01

R.I.P


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@pushpak .......Either you changed your user ID or get banned.......@WAJsal @Oscar ...Isn't this


SparrowJack said:


> Pushpak is a name of Indian origin and has nothing to do with Pak lol



Let the mods decide !!!


----------



## Windjammer

foxbat said:


> I think its the soldiers that have died in 2 major offensive defence actions of IA in last few weeks after the surgical strikes at terrorist camps in Pak Kashmir. PA as always is playing down the losses and releasing the casualty figures spread over a period of time so that they dont make them look bad. In coming days and weeks, expect an unnatural increase in deaths of Pakistani soldiers in accidents or in the Anti Taliban operations to tally up the figures of PA men killed on the LoC



The best of Indian brains do descend on PDF.....what would be more disturbing, accepting seven casualties at once or like the Indians, admitting 14 over a period of one month. In fact, after a lull of last few days, one can expect Indian army to once again start admitting to one loss a day to some how tally up their losses.


----------



## koolio

inna lillahi wa inallah-e-raji'oon RIP to the dead, expect a massive response, blood will be avenged.


----------



## abc123xyx

one need to understand , how the situtation reached to this level..
because pakistan army keep trying to take revenge and keep denied the damage on their side..
may be they now want to have same bearher , and put pressure on the civil govt to talk to other side and restore peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingRaj

Areesh said:


> And we can see Indian soldiers dying to militants in Kashmir to cover up the tally. In fact we have seen that already.


We are seeing Pakistani soldiers dying in FATA to cover up the tally.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

pushpak said:


> No It doesn't include kargil or Siachen losses .



You again contradicted yourself.

But good that you have corrected yourself.



KingRaj said:


> We are seeing Pakistani soldiers dying in FATA to cover up the tally.



And we have already seen Manjeet Singh getting mutilated by militants and Grusevak singh dying fighting militants to cover up the tally.


----------



## Cookie Monster

SparrowJack said:


> India never targeted Pakistani civilians or soldiers for that matter
> After Uri,when India said we did surgical ,our govt said we killed terrorists
> After that our soldiers were targeted
> Even before a single Pakistani casualty ,our media reported the death of our soldiers and civilians
> This was a retaliation and not a provocation
> This shouldn't happened and so does the killing of our soldiers and people


Right after "surgical strikes" there were reports of 2 Pakistani soldiers that were martyred.
In any case u and I both know how this will just go back and forth with the blame game between our governments, armies, and people about who started it etc.
So how about we end it and have peace? Do u think Modi is more willing to have peace or Nawaz Sharif is?

The truth is that Modi probably doesn't want it to stop. Bcuz this is what gets the public riled up in his support. Blaming Pakistan for Uri, doing "surgical strike", showing how the previous government was cowardly and he is showing India's true might. This is what gets him unanimous support from all Indians and he is not about to let it go.
Anyways I really hope there will be peace but seeing Modi's policies and given the recent events, I doubt the guns on LOC will go silent anytime soon.


----------



## Mrc

pak should hit back very hard this time


----------



## ravi gupta

Cookie Monster said:


> Right after "surgical strikes" there were reports of 2 Pakistani soldiers that were martyred.
> In any case u and I both know how this will just go back and forth with the blame game between our governments, armies, and people about who started it etc.
> So how about we end it and have peace? Do u think Modi is more willing to have peace or Nawaz Sharif is?
> 
> The truth is that Modi probably doesn't want it to stop. Bcuz this is what gets the public riled up in his support. Blaming Pakistan for Uri, doing "surgical strike", showing how the previous government was cowardly and he is showing India's true might. This is what gets him unanimous support from all Indians and he is not about to let it go.
> Anyways I really hope there will be peace but seeing Modi's policies and given the recent events, I doubt the guns on LOC will go silent anytime soon.


And we think since raheel sharif want extension he is escalating the situation,however poor soldiers have to pay the price.
Lets c what happen on 29th Nov,however i doubt he will retire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

Windjammer said:


> The best of Indian brains do descend on PDF.....what would be more disturbing, accepting seven casualties at once or like the Indians, admitting 14 over a period of one month. In fact, after a lull of last few days, one can expect Indian army to once again start admitting to one loss a day to some how tally up their losses.


I was guessing that when PA has to tally up 40-50 deaths , doing one a day wont be much help.. But anyway, leave that aside. Not the thread for that discussion. RIP to the fallen braves.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakGuns

PTI's brainwashed people just can't calm themselves anywhere..... This thread has nothing to do with our PM and remember this is the PM who delivered speech on kashmir issue... Hope mods take action against topic diverting trolls. RIP to the soldiers, we will avenge them by not only at LoC but also by making progress towards prosperity that our every soldier dreamed of and will continue to work for our brothers in kashmir even if it takess more of our economy or we ourselves... Watch out occupational forces across the LoC..


----------



## Cookie Monster

ravi gupta said:


> And we think since raheel sharif want extension he is escalating the situation,however poor soldiers have to pay the price.
> Lets c what happen on 29th Nov,however i doubt he will retire.


If he wanted extension he could've gotten it without the violence on the border. He has a lot of support in the public's eyes. The escalation has occurred since Uri attack and not bcuz of his retirement coming up


----------



## Taimur Khurram

And Indians have the audacity to claim we hide body counts, may our fallen brothers rest in peace.


----------



## abc123xyx

why suddenlly they are reporting it now...its happening since 40 days....
does it has to do with currency change in india ?


----------



## ravi gupta

Cookie Monster said:


> If he wanted extension he could've gotten it without the violence on the border. He has a lot of support in the public's eyes. The escalation has occurred since Uri attack and not bcuz of his retirement coming up



Support of public means what,he is not elected representative and not standing in elections,may be nawaj sharif did not like to give him extension,now he will make situation so worse that government ultimately has to give extension,i dont think so its wise now to change COAS for you.
Lets c since 29th Nov is not that too far.


----------



## Spring Onion

O.P.D said:


> no official statement...
> wait , they will deny it and the news paper and the jurnalist will be in troble again....




If our official statement did not reach Indian slums that is not our headache.

Let me enlighten you . The funeral prayer of All the seven martyrs have been offered in Jehlum which was attended by Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif among other high level Army officials.

@waz can we kindly ban the multiple ID owner trolls??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE
> PAKISTAN
*Army chief orders soldiers to continue responding to Indian aggression*
By News Desk
Published: November 14, 2016
11SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
Army chief General Raheel Sharif on Monday directed Pakistan Army soldiers deputed at the Line of Control (LoC) to continue to ‘effectively’ respond to India’s unprovoked firing across the border.

According to the military’s media wing, General Raheel during a briefing in Jhelum said the army will leave no stone “unturned to defend the motherland”.


----------



## Green Ranger

Bloody indians will now hide there own body count after we have hit them back , defending our soil


----------



## abc123xyx

Spring Onion said:


> If our official statement did not reach Indian slums that is not our headache.
> 
> Let me enlighten you . The funeral prayer of All the seven martyrs have been offered in Jehlum which was attended by Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif among other high level Army officials.
> 
> @waz can we kindly ban the multiple ID owner trolls??


thats the point..
you govt , your media , your army keep dening since last 40-45 days....actual figures are much high....
why now they are making it public..???
to my view , it is directly link to the currency change in india..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Spring Onion said:


> If our official statement did not reach Indian slums that is not our headache.
> 
> Let me enlighten you . The funeral prayer of All the seven martyrs have been offered in Jehlum which was attended by Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif among other high level Army officials.
> 
> @waz can we kindly ban the multiple ID owner trolls??



Wasting your time. He came here to troll not to mourn nor to ponder the futility of this conflict nor to learn. He couldn't stand it so he made that ridiculous post and ended up looking like a fool. Even his most recent post is a sign of his intellect and trolling trying to piece pur official statement with the money order. Can't get more senseless. 

Best to ignore them. 

Yes he has attended their funerals. One of them a sepoy has left a young widow at home. Extremely sad. Also a meet happened there as well with the commanders. Another thread is open about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AMCA said:


> That's just your assumption. Non of the RSS members have any political rank let alone being in the cabinet decision committee. All they can do is provide their advise, which even a common man like me can do,the only difference being that, their voice is stronger being an organization. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Present govt, has been the most active one in the history of India and thats indeed a fortune.


your PM is the member of RSS


----------



## Spring Onion

O.P.D said:


> thats the point..
> you govt , your media , your army keep dening since last 40-45 days....actual figures are much high....
> why now they are making it public..???
> to my view , it is directly link to the currency change in india..


 Nevermind.


----------



## hussain0216

Ea Returns said:


> counter me on facts mate, i am not being sarcastic here... I respect your patriotism. I would urge you to read into terms & clauses of CPEC. What India is wary of is not a progressing Pakistan but Chinese army all over it and it's Naval base at Gwadar. A progressive and prosperous Pakistan is a much better bet.



Whats good or bad for india is of no concern to us

China is a ally, there is no one definitive CPEC economic model 

India is a enemy for both Pakistan and China and a joint plan is in place to counter it from new subs to new jets to more effective missiles 

You will see a larger Chinese foot print to your west whether you like it or not

A more prosperous Pakistan is a Pakistan with more purchasing power and more weapons 
Its in indian interest that we have no economic activity


----------



## Spring Onion

Havildar Zafar Hussain, resident of *Murree*





Havildar Ibrar Ahmed Awan, resident of *Muzaffarabad*





Lance Naik Muhammad Shoukat, resident of* Kahuta*





Lance Naik Muhammad Haleem, resident of* Lakki Marwa*t





Sepoy Pervez, resident of *Authmuqam*





Sepoy Muhammad Ilyas, resident of* Talagang*





Sepoy Muhammad Tanveer, resident of *Azad Kashmir*


We are indebted a lot by you

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer

foxbat said:


> I was guessing that when PA has to tally up 40-50 deaths , doing one a day wont be much help.. But anyway, leave that aside. Not the thread for that discussion. RIP to the fallen braves.



When your security forces go ballistic even when they manage to capture a Pigeon, one wonders what would they do if they DO manage to achieve any major success against PA.... the credit however goes to the IA for how it managed to cover up some 5000 deaths over all these years, anyways, the complete silence by the Indian media points to some shock to the system.....interesting times ahead.


----------



## ashok321

*After losing 7 soldiers, Sharif asks troops to 'respond to India effectively':

He claimed that India was hiding its losses on the LoC.*


----------



## Providence

Everyone on this thread should be ashamed of themselves in real life. **** you everyone !

Have anyone of you ever cremated a fallen soldier !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

foxbat said:


> I was guessing that when PA has to tally up 40-50 deaths , doing one a day wont be much help.. But anyway, leave that aside. Not the thread for that discussion. RIP to the fallen braves.



You guys are shaming yourself or trying to satisfy your bruised Indian fake ego because As I told you we bury our martyred soldier with full official protocol where Chief of Army Staff attend the funeral prayer of these martyred along with other high level army officials. It is a norm a common norm in Pakistan so we do not and cannot cover any such causalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

SparrowJack said:


> People voted Modi because they were fed up with the corrupted govt of Congress
> The manifesto of bjp said progress and development,not babri or Pak
> 
> I personally think Modi wants peace with Pak bcuz he is more interested in the well being and development of Indians
> Even a status quo would be good for him
> 
> Even Nawaz wants peace but there is something stopping him,i guess you know who
> 
> 
> When you put everything together you will see that the status quo will be in favour of India and India wouldn't want to disturb that unless being provoked to do something



The status quo would not only be in India's favor but it would help out Pakistan immensely as well. Pakistan has just barely recovered from years of turmoil fighting terrorism. The economy has barely bounced back and slowly there is FDI flowing back in and tourism somewhat increasing. In short ppl's confidence in Pakistan is barely coming back. Why would we want to ruin it with a war?

U r implying that Pak Army is behind it. Why would they do such a thing when they have troops and other assets committed to fighting an insurgency?

I'll give credit to Modi where it's due. He has done a wonderful job cracking down on corruption/black money. Also tried to improve the economic conditions. But he has no doubt used India's enmity with Pakistan as a scapegoat to provide excuses for shortcomings(Pak politicians do this shit too sometimes).

Instead of saying that the protests in Kashmir are the result of decades of suppression and injustices, he rather demonized Pakistan. Do u honestly believe that Pakistan can rile up Kashmiris enough for them to risk their families/lives? I don't think I can pay u enough to go blow urself up in some Indian army camp. Why? It's bcuz u r content with ur current life and ur country, in fact u love it. So one must think what atrocities must have the Kashmiris faced to stand up to an army with nothing more than a stone in their hand knowing full well that they might die for this.
Come on mate. U know that Pakistan is being demonized way more than it should...mostly just for political gains.


----------



## Ea Returns

hussain0216 said:


> Whats good or bad for india is of no concern to us
> 
> China is a ally, there is no one definitive CPEC economic model
> India is a enemy for both Pakistan and China and a joint plan is in place to counter it from new subs to new jets to more effective missiles



So was America, your ally and for good 60 yrs at that!!! My point is there is no place of emotions on world stage, it's just mutual interest. Your ally & our enemy offered us financing of $20 Billion for Delhi Chennai high speed train@0.3%, 10 yrs moratorium over 40 yrs period. We may reject that because Japan is offering even cheaper rates. As far as planes and subs are concerned, Pakistan is a good dumping ground for these cheap chinese stuff. You buy them, they don't give it free of cost to you. Anyways, best of luck!


----------



## Mitro

That's is the reaction of money crisis 
Modi wants to change the focus from poor people to hanuman army success so people forget about their problem and celebrate their army success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cookie Monster

ravi gupta said:


> Support of public means what,he is not elected representative and not standing in elections,may be nawaj sharif did not like to give him extension,now he will make situation so worse that government ultimately has to give extension,i dont think so its wise now to change COAS for you.
> Lets c since 29th Nov is not that too far.


When Musharraf took over his popularity was nowhere near Raheel's. But guess what he basically did what he wanted bcuz he could. Nobody could stop him. If Raheel really was hungry for extension he can easily get it and more. But he is an honorable man. One of the few that are left.


----------



## Spring Onion

pushpak said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...one-terrorist-killed/articleshow/55416238.cms
> 
> *What has happened to Indian army ?? They killed 7 pakistani soldiers and they aren't willing take credit or at least say there was a ceasefire violation last night .*
> 
> Another Surgical strike minus public declaration ??




Bharotis are still reeling under sourgical strikes. NVM


----------



## Zibago

Ina lilahe wa ina elehe rajion


----------



## Zarvan

Rest in Peace brothers your sacrifice won't go in vain your revenge will be taken and lot of Indian soldiers will be made part of history really soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

pushpak said:


> Not many Pakistani soldiers who died in Kargil conflict were this lucky .
> 
> Pakistani army ever refused acknowledge that they were Pakistani army men and so we had to bury with them with religious respect.



I know about Kargil more than you so NVM again.

Many were irregulars not even trained soldiers.

anyway you indians can enjoy deaths. We are okay with that but at least do not prove that you are the lowest of all and cheapest of all enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Spring Onion said:


> Havildar Zafar Hussain, resident of *Murree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havildar Ibrar Ahmed Awan, resident of *Muzaffarabad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Naik Muhammad Shoukat, resident of* Kahuta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Naik Muhammad Haleem, resident of* Lakki Marwa*t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepoy Pervez, resident of *Authmuqam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepoy Muhammad Ilyas, resident of* Talagang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepoy Muhammad Tanveer, resident of *Azad Kashmir*
> 
> 
> We are indebted a lot by you


ina lilah wa ina ilayhi rajioon!
May Allah grant them a high place in heaven. 

When will the two countries learn that tensions in LOC is a useless activity. Innocent civilians and soldiers continue to suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingRaj

Areesh said:


> You again contradicted yourself.
> 
> But good that you have corrected yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> And we have already seen Manjeet Singh getting mutilated by militants and Grusevak singh dying fighting militants to cover up the tally.


And we have already seen Major Imran and Sepoy Muqtar getting blown up in Waziristan and Orakzai to cover up the tally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ravi gupta

Cookie Monster said:


> When Musharraf took over his popularity was nowhere near Raheel's. But guess what he basically did what he wanted bcuz he could. Nobody could stop him. If Raheel really was hungry for extension he can easily get it and more. But he is an honorable man. One of the few that are left.


One thing is very sure,he is not going anywhere now,either coup or extension,situation has been escalated in LOC so bad.


----------



## Spring Onion

WAJsal said:


> ina lilah wa ina ilayhi rajioon!
> May Allah grant them a high place in heaven.
> 
> When will the two countries learn that tensions in LOC is a useless activity. Innocent civilians and soldiers continue to suffer.



Sad but reality not unless a big power comes and occupy Kashmir.

Can we please clean the thread?


----------



## Cookie Monster

ravi gupta said:


> One thing is very sure,he is not going anywhere now,either coup or extension,situation has been escalated in LOC so bad.


Yes but the escalation isn't due to him wanting extension. It happened after the Uri attack.


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

@RV said:


> We always do unlike your's who rot in the mountains. Not even claimed by their beloved nation. We even properly bury yours, So don't give us lectures on owning our soldiers.



We have already buried ours with proper gaurd of honor. Nothing same on your side of border?


----------



## monitor

Anyone can give latest casualty by both side?


----------



## ravi gupta

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes but the escalation isn't due to him wanting extension. It happened after the Uri attack.


We finish that thing after surgical strike on 29th September after that its ceasefire violation from your end,you where quit in October and waiting for November to escalate or respond,now you know why.

As of now our government is busy in demonetization process and it will continue till next 50 days,so may be we dont want escalation but yes raheel sharif has reason for November,I hope you get my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

where has the cover fire for terrorists led us to....when will people learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

CPEC Temperature raising ......Yesterday grand inauguration ...today grand attack from India.


----------



## SDS1

HAIDER said:


> CPEC Temperature raising ......Yesterday grand inauguration ...today grand attack from India.


bad , India didnt know that CPEC things till yesterday, It was best kept secret by PAK.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Ea Returns said:


> So was America, your ally and for good 60 yrs at that!!! My point is there is no place of emotions on world stage, it's just mutual interest. Your ally & our enemy offered us financing of $20 Billion for Delhi Chennai high speed train@0.3%, 10 yrs moratorium over 40 yrs period. We may reject that because Japan is offering even cheaper rates. As far as planes and subs are concerned, Pakistan is a good dumping ground for these cheap chinese stuff. You buy them, they don't give it free of cost to you. Anyways, best of luck!



There is no emotion, it is pure mutual interests

30 years ago China was maligned for its cheap products and today it makes everything from iphones to most likely the keyboard your typing on

Its defence budget runs into the multi billions and if you think they produce cheap products you are in for a surprise


----------



## indiatester

This acknowledgement is actually an escalation from Pakistan. I wonder why it is being done now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avijit

Jhon Smith said:


> very sad day for Pak army!
> Indian army may have to understand Pak will respond you hard!
> 
> Is that crazy Indian army?? what the hell, they are firing like zombies towards Pak, shame on Indian army!


Its a training exercise video, not firing towards Pak.


----------



## abc123xyx

indiatester said:


> This acknowledgement is actually an escalation from Pakistan. I wonder why it is being done now?


 no , its other way around , they want peace now , specially after the routes to fund this proxy war are blocked after currency change in india...


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Jhon Smith said:


> very sad day for Pak army!
> Indian army may have to understand Pak will respond you hard!
> 
> Is that crazy Indian army?? what the hell, they are firing like zombies towards Pak, shame on Indian army!



WTF is this ?? It seems some exercise as we can see not even a single fire coming from opposition!!!


----------



## Areesh

KingRaj said:


> And we have already seen Major Imran and Sepoy Muqtar getting blown up in Waziristan and Orakzai to cover up the tally



And we have seen Major Amit Deswal getting killed in North East to cover up the tally. And not to forget those Dogra guys that were killed in Manipur to further cover up the tally.

Or who can forget Captain Pawan Kumar of Para SF. or Capt Tushar Mahajan of same para SF who were made to kill in Srinagar to cover the tally.

See kid?? I can also play this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sully3

nik141994 said:


> Pakistani army + terrorists post being destroyed enjoy



ban this son of a whore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> And we think since raheel sharif want extension he is escalating the situation,however poor soldiers have to pay the price.
> Lets c what happen on 29th Nov,however* i doubt he will retire.*



And when he would retire on Sep 29 which he will. 

Would you accept that you and all your countrymen who were coming up with this conspiracy theory about Gen Raheel were a bunch of morons??



pushpak said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...one-terrorist-killed/articleshow/55416238.cms
> 
> *What has happened to Indian army ?? They killed 7 pakistani soldiers and they aren't willing take credit or at least say there was a ceasefire violation last night .*
> 
> Another Surgical strike minus public declaration ??



PA killed 14. Captured 1 alive.

Didn't take credit for any one of them till today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

O.P.D said:


> no , its other way around , they want peace now , specially after the routes to fund this proxy war are blocked after currency change in india...


There is news of their COAS attending the funerals. I don't think any COAS can call for peace after he has lost his soldiers. Even I (an enemy) will lose respect.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

[Bregs] said:


> *well this border flare now has entered useless phase except killing duty bound soldiers its not achieving any other objective*. Sobriety must prevail now and LOC should be made quiet now


It is, it forces Pakistan to transfer troops to LOC from Afghan side, which they have been hesitant to do so.

Its either that or drop in morale of Pak forces for being silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Jamwal's said:


> Heard that Dogra regt Troops on forward post have bring in ATGM Konkurs and older Milan to target hardened targets and Bunkers just like they did it in Siachen and later Kargil.
> 
> In krishna ghati LOC we have an advantage of terrain.
> 
> Precise and Devastating
> 
> View attachment 351820


baktar shikan is also coming then. but i see beheadings of indian soldiers in near future. our style of revenge.


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> And when he would retire on Sep 29 which he will.
> 
> Would you accept that you and all your countrymen who were coming up with this conspiracy theory about Gen Raheel were a bunch of morons??
> 
> 
> 
> PA killed 14. Captured 1 alive.
> 
> Didn't take credit for any one of them till today.



Sep 29 is a date of surgical strike,RS is retiring 29th Nov.
If he retire i will get your point,if not i hope for you my point is clear,
poor soldiers give life for extension,lets wait and see.


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Details of seven Pakistani soldiers who were martyred in the Indian firing at the Line of Control.






mean while COAS General Raheel Shareef Attending the Namaz-e-Janaza of Shuhadaa





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154357356932663


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

boxer_B said:


> Seems like PA soldiers killed in previous scuffle and news being released slowly as martyrs family members search for their whereabouts.


then why were funeral prayers kept for so long. it's not our style not our religious teachings. no body keeps bodies for 2 months.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

the best killed people in the history of the world(as we consider the first man adam to be a muslim prophet) are those who die fighting hindh or india.


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Fireurimagination said:


> Situation on the LOC has been bad since the uri attack, nothing to do with yesterday's CPEC activity. Pakistan will retaliate and kill Indian soldiers and then India will retaliate and kill Pakistani soldiers. This circle of violence should stop it's a lose-lose situation for us both. They should have a dialogue and calm LOC on priority basis. Also Pakistan should take steps to stop infiltration, this will be the biggest confidence building measure and will ensure long term peace at LOC.



We take steps to stop infiltration that happens as per your government sayings that will be confidence booster for you but you stop interfering in Balochistan , you really should stop that proxy war as well as cold doctrine war.
Be real come to the desk and start dialogue to solve the problems rather than coming to the front foot and hitting our citizenship areas across the borders, this might hurt you in the end.


----------



## Ea Returns

hussain0216 said:


> There is no emotion, it is pure mutual interests. 30 years ago China was maligned for its cheap products and today it makes everything from iphones to most likely the keyboard your typing on. Its defence budget runs into the multi billions and if you think they produce cheap products you are in for a surprise



I am sure you have chosen best quality products after intense scrutiny, good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Windjammer said:


> One source reporting as...
> *
> 19 Indian soldiers + 2 Major killed by Pak army.*


I HEARD SOME THING SIMILAR.


----------



## Mrc

If carl gustav has been used... this is esclation...bukter shiken is best weapon to keep randians at bay


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> Sep 29 is a date of surgical strike,RS is retiring 29th Nov.
> If he retire i will get your point,if not i hope for you my point is clear,
> poor soldiers give life for extension,lets wait and see.



I asked a simple question. If he retires will you accept that your conspiracy theory was a BS just like many of your claims?


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Jamwal's said:


> http://tribune.com.pk/story/500912/pakistan-accuses-india-of-12-beheadings-since-1998-report/
> 
> 
> Isse padh aur thanda hoja.


sir these are reports from your side. as far as i know we beheaded more of your soldiers. 2 lach rupees were given to ilyas kashmiri for the heads of your 5 soldiers. just 1 example.


----------



## war&peace

Kathin_Singh said:


> This madness must stop. Period!


Will stop only once it gets avenged.


----------



## Areesh

KingRaj said:


> We have seen Capt Rohullah killed in Quetta to cover up tally and Captain Umair and Major Ismail killed in NWA to cover up the tally.
> 
> And 29 killed in PAF Badaber to cover up tally.
> 
> See little girl, I can keep playing this game longer than you.



We have Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan Kumar who was shown to die at pathankot to cover up the tally.

Or Colonel Santosh Mahadek who again was made to kill deep inside Kashmir to cover up the tally.

Or Colonel MN Rai who death was faked deep inside IOK to cover up the tally.

See munni. I can play this game too and last time I played this game your as$ got kicked out of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Mrc said:


> If carl gustav has been used... this is esclation...bukter shiken is best weapon to keep randians at bay


battle tested. still destructive in syria and iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

Areesh said:


> I asked a simple question. If he retires will you accept that your conspiracy theory was a BS just like many of your claims?



It's none of our concern, he can keep his job for next 100 yrs but if he tries to push insurgents, doctrine is pretty obvious that your army has to pay back. It won't be only between IA and terrorists anymore, we will ensure surplus damage to PA along with neutralizing the terrorist trying to infiltrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*PAY BACK with interest, Indian posts on fire.
*


----------



## Areesh

Ea Returns said:


> It's none of our concern, .



Then ask your compatriots to STFU about his retirement issue.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Inna lillahe wa inna elahe rajioun

May Allah SWT grant our shaheeds the highest level of Jannah Ameen.


----------



## Fireurimagination

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> We take steps to stop infiltration that happens as per your government sayings that will be confidence booster for you but you stop interfering in Balochistan , you really should stop that proxy war as well as cold doctrine war.
> Be real come to the desk and start dialogue to solve the problems rather than coming to the front foot and hitting our citizenship areas across the borders, this might hurt you in the end.



Every year we kill more than 150 armed terrorists trying to infiltrate on LOC, how many do you kill or apprehend? Zilch, so either your border security forces are incompetent or are hand in glove with the terrorists and I belive you yourself know the answer to that question. As far as Balochistan is concerned Modi has just started giving lip service now, you know the amount of weapons that has been recovered since 90s in Kashmir?


----------



## Airdef95

May Allah grant them the highest place in Jannat.
Salute to these brave men who sacrifice themselves for the sake of their people.


----------



## Basel

Jamwal's said:


> Heard that Dogra regt Troops on forward post have bring in ATGM Konkurs and older Milan to target hardened targets and Bunkers just like they did it in Siachen and later Kargil.
> 
> In krishna ghati LOC we have an advantage of terrain.
> 
> Precise and Devastating
> 
> View attachment 351820



And you think Pakistan can't bring similar systems if India raise bar of caliber of weapons systems? If India raise caliber of weapons then Pakistan also respond by raising the same. It will be tit for tat from both sides.


----------



## ravi gupta

Areesh said:


> I asked a simple question. If he retires will you accept that your conspiracy theory was a BS just like many of your claims?


My reply is very simple to you,yes i will agree its conspiracy theory and we where wrong,
Now tell me if he does not retired or become head of the state by removing Nawaj Sharif,
will you agree that poor soldiers(from both sides) have died to fulfill ambitition of your COAS.


----------



## KingRaj

Areesh said:


> We have Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan Kumar who was shown to die at pathankot to cover up the tally.
> 
> Or Colonel Santosh Mahadek who again was made to kill deep inside Kashmir to cover up the tally.
> 
> Or Colonel MN Rai who death was faked deep inside IOK to cover up the tally.
> 
> See munni. I can play this game too and last time I played this game your as$ got kicked out of this forum.


We have Colonel Tariq Ghafooe killed in peshawar to cover up the tally.

We have Colonel Tahir killed in Qissa Khwani to cover up the tally.

We have Colonel Ismailkilled in NWA to cover up the tally.

So little girl I don't give a rat's *** about your mods as they cannot affect my posting at all


----------



## Moonlight

@The Sandman @Zibago @django 

Why this is not coming to an end? It's easy for us to say, "they are martyred". But ask their families mannnnn. Ask their wives and kids and their parents. 
7 lives mean 7 families are going through this unbearable pain right now. 
No pain is greater than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Basel said:


> And you think Pakistan can't bring similar systems if India raise bar of caliber of weapons systems? If India raise caliber of weapons then Pakistan also respond by raising the same. It will be tit for tat from both sides.



Compare the economy of the countries and see for yourself who can fire more bullets, mortars or artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> @The Sandman @Zibago @django
> 
> Why this is not coming to an end? It's easy for us to say, "they are martyred". But ask their families mannnnn. Ask their wives and kids and their parents.
> 7 lives mean 7 families are going through this unbearable pain right now.
> No pain is greater than this.


Their will be an immediate intensification from our side, then and only then will things calm down besides a new chief is on his way.Kudos


----------



## ravi gupta

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> sir these are reports from your side. as far as i know we beheaded more of your soldiers. 2 lach rupees were given to ilyas kashmiri for the heads of your 5 soldiers. just 1 example.


Please check the source,its pakistani newspaper.


----------



## The Eagle

We do not mourn our martyrs but we are proud of what they achieved as they were born for the same cause and now are among the very few that have been chosen. 

However, their sacrifices wouldn't go in vain as they gave their lives while safeguarding the land. 

It is sad to say that soldiers are the first ones that their lives are sacrificed in such conflicts but since it is unprovoked firing that, i fear, is going to claim many more lives in revenge. Respect must be paid to the soldiers from any side as they are bound for their duties but as the game is dangerous so the players are aware as well about the consequences. 

Vengeance indeed. 

Such provoking is simply madness of the Politicians that are pushing for such attempts which is only based upon political gains and votes through their mandate which is being largely questioned since many months about the achievements based upon the promises during last election campaign. So being aware of, nothing as such is delivered yet these ideas are being born in political offices that are going to claim more lives that are supposed to safeguard the nation and country however, soon the same would be used for more votes in public campaign. 

Salute to the brothers and our heroes for their bravery and assurance of our security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

I think best way forward to keep randians quiet is now to escalate it to the brink... and then hope they will fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

nik141994 said:


> stop sending your low IQ yahoos across border, start acting on LET ,JEM JUD etc & pain will come to an end



No one asked you. :/



django said:


> Their will be an immediate intensification from our side, then and only then will things calm down besides a new chief is on his way.Kudos



Still not sure if new COAS is one his way or the current one is gonna take extension. Some analysts still believe He will take extension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Looks like someone is angry that CPEC is finally launched.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

ravi gupta said:


> Please check the source,its pakistani newspaper.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ke-by-Ilyas-Kashmiri/articleshow/17961775.cms
your establishment accepts the incident with small face saving adjustments.
it's a famous incident.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Ilyas-Kashmiri-attack/articleshow/8731261.cms


----------



## khanmubashir

Fireurimagination said:


> Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed Sunday night during cross-border firing across the Line of Control, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
> 
> "Seven soldiers embraced shahadat at the LoC in the Bhimber sector in cross-fire LoC violation by Indian troops late last night."
> 
> Pakistani troops responded to 'unprovoked' Indian firing, and targeted Indian posts effectively, ISPR said.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1296291/se...iers-killed-in-cross-border-firing-across-loc


this proves if we lose soldiers we admit and raise issue in our media so this is 1st time india has killed our soldiers after there so called surgical strike even though the have claimed of killing 15 12 in b bsf before 
and since this time it is a real attack b india so will b replied back in full


----------



## ravi gupta

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> it's a confirmed news. ilyas kashmiri raped you in the past.


I dont want to rite anything otherwise.i will ne banned.
Here in PDF its a different rule for different nationality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Fireurimagination said:


> Compare the economy of the countries and see for yourself who can fire more bullets, mortars or artillery



Kindly keep this crap of economy talk out of this thread and stay on topic, wait for PA response, I support use of MALE UCAVs to by PA.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Basel said:


> Kindly keep this crap of economy talk out of this thread and stay on topic, wait for PA response, I support use of MALE UCAVs to by PA.



You are talking about war and you want to keep the economy talk crap aside??


----------



## Khan_patriot

Fireurimagination said:


> True I guess that is something you guys should contemplate not me


Yeah I think our boys have already given you enough to contemplate about anyways.
Ref: All the trouble in India that we are allegedly responsive for


----------



## Fireurimagination

Khan_patriot said:


> Yeah I think our boys have already given you enough to contemplate about anyways.
> Ref: All the trouble in India that we are allegedly responsive for



Yeah till 90s Pakistan really ran a very successfull proxy war but after 9/11 it hurted Pakistan's image, economy and lives more


----------



## Basel

nik141994 said:


> then it will come down to firepower , northern command has more artillery firepower than whole of Pakistan army combine



Where you will get area to place them in Mountains? Warfare is not as simple as many people here think. If one can hit with deadly accuracy on right time and right place then in less resources huge damage can be inflicted. PA can do that.


----------



## Zibago

nik141994 said:


> stop sending your low IQ yahoos across border, start acting on LET ,JEM JUD etc & pain will come to an end


Nope we wont more our Indian policy will remain same


----------



## Basel

Fireurimagination said:


> You are talking about war and you want to keep the economy talk crap aside??



India can not afford war with Pakistan because Indian economy will hit sea bed and dream of becoming super power will vanish.


----------



## Great Janjua

The thing I don't get is that whenever a indian soldier dies they cry and say we are hiding our casualties.BUT when our soldiers die they are like but you still are hiding your casualties it is near 100 confirmed by our media like wtf mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

ravi gupta said:


> I dont want to rite anything otherwise.i will ne banned.
> Here in PDF its a different rule for different nationality


sorry i will take my words back. you delete this post, my comment will be deleted. i will delete mine.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Basel said:


> India can not afford war with Pakistan because Indian economy will hit sea bed and dream of becoming super power will vanish.



If we do fight it's the army or the government that will decide what the objectives will be for us. I was pointing out the fact that as we have a few times bigger economy so we can sustain the volatile situation better and longer


----------



## Great Janjua

nik141994 said:


> my heart feels for kids in APS but then I realized Pakistani awam brought it on themselves



You are not sad at all you are laughing behind your shit computer screen bloody keyboard warriors in a couple of days when indian soldier's die your ego will be on the ground mate


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

nik141994 said:


> you do realize how many Pakistani he raped after his organization was banned , he even come close to raping your president Musharraf


it was our bad luck that he didn't succeded. if he would have then you wouldn't have fenced loc which was allowed by musharraf.


----------



## nair

Fanboys and idiots from both sides of the border (in all ranks including so called elites) You sit in your air conditioned room with ur cofee/beer In ur hand and boast about ur own forces... you have no clue what those soldiers has to sacrifice.... shame on you....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

Fireurimagination said:


> If we do fight it's the army or the government that will decide what the objectives will be for us. I was pointing out the fact that as we have a few times bigger economy so we can sustain the volatile situation better and longer



We have our plans how to bring India down if full blown war is broken between two and things got out of control. India know that if they cross certain threshold then Pakistan will go all out nuclear initiating MAD and that threshold is very low now.


----------



## punit

Spring Onion said:


> You guys are shaming yourself or trying to satisfy your bruised Indian fake ego because As I told you we bury our martyred soldier with full official protocol where Chief of Army Staff attend the funeral prayer of these martyred along with other high level army officials. It is a norm a common norm in Pakistan so we do not and cannot cover any such causalities.


what was the fault of kargil martyrs then ?


----------



## haviZsultan

nair said:


> Fanboys and idiots from both sides of the border (in all ranks including so called elites) You sit in your air conditioned room with ur cofee/beer In ur hand and boast about ur own forces... you have no clue what those soldiers has to sacrifice.... shame on you....


Glad someone on Indian side is promoting sanity. However I hope what you said resonated in the Indian government/military because it does not seem so. They are escalating and when Pakistan responds they escalate the conflict further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

nair said:


> Fanboys and idiots from both sides of the border (in all ranks including so called elites) You sit in your air conditioned room with ur cofee/beer In ur hand and boast about ur own forces... you have no clue what those soldiers has to sacrifice.... shame on you....



No wonder why we both are still 3rd World Countries


----------



## nair

Starlord said:


> No wonder why we both are still 3rd World Countries


 dont worry we will remain 3rd world till our next generation at least

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

KingRaj said:


> We have Colonel Tariq Ghafooe killed in peshawar to cover up the tally.
> 
> We have Colonel Tahir killed in Qissa Khwani to cover up the tally.
> 
> We have Colonel Ismailkilled in NWA to cover up the tally.
> 
> So little girl I don't give a rat's *** about your mods as they cannot affect my posting at all



Lt Colonel Sankalp Kumar was killed in Uri to cover up the tally. 

Col Vasanth Venogopal was killed in Uri too to cover up the tally. 

Major Mukund Varadarajan was killed in Kashmir to cover up the tally.

And munni don't talk about giving r@ts as$ since you have already given your as$ to me and my mods when you registered on this forum.

You are our b!tch. We would play with you and we would get retired we would ban you.That's your story. That's your fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Basel said:


> We have our plans how to bring India down if full blown war is broken between two and things got out of control. India know that if they cross certain threshold then Pakistan will go all out nuclear initiating MAD and that threshold is very low now.



We don't need to cross the nuclear threshold, the question is should we keep on killing each other or should infiltration be stopped and loc be calm


----------



## Areesh

ravi gupta said:


> My reply is very simple to you,yes i will agree its conspiracy theory and we where wrong,
> Now tell me if he does not retired or become head of the state by removing Nawaj Sharif,
> will you agree that poor soldiers(from both sides) have died to fulfill ambitition of your COAS.



I would accept. Looks like humiliation is made for Indian army and its fans on this forum both.


----------



## YeBeWarned

nair said:


> dont worry we will remain 3rd world till our next generation at least



I am not that worried as most of us don't even know or have clue what is a life of a Soldier .. who stand guard in heavy firing to protect his land and die .. all of the 7 Soldiers died today have families , their kids are just 1-10 years old .. and we are jumping in and out here posting Warrior stuff ..


----------



## Rafi

BREAKING NEWS.....

4 indian posts destroyed with 155mm shells, nothing remains of them except rubble, inJun DGMO, on hotline wanting ceasefire to dig out dead and wounded.

Ammo used was laser/GPS guided nearby KashmirI homes untouched.


----------



## Areesh

Rafi said:


> BREAKING NEWS.....
> 
> 4 indian posts destroyed with 155mm shells, nothing remains of them except rubble, inJun DGMO, on hotline wanting ceasefire to dig out dead and wounded.
> 
> Ammo used was laser/GPS guided nearby KashmirI homes untouched.



Good. But rafi sahab we want more. I hope we have made our calculation that in what sectors we have to hit and how.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Starlord said:


> I am not that worried as most of us don't even know or have clue what is a life of a Soldier .. who stand guard in heavy firing to protect his land and die .. all of the 7 Soldiers died today have families , their kids are just 1-10 years old .. and we are jumping in and out here posting Warrior stuff ..



Well I know to an extend the life of a soldier.... but I agree with ur post ... the idiots here think they are experts and post even death of a soldier as if a great thing.... the day when one of their close relative face the fate.. that is when they realise.... such morons are plenty on both sides of the border....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Areesh said:


> Good. But rafi sahab we want more. I hope we have made our calculation that in what sectors we have to hit and how.



Calculations and computations made, being fed into fire control systems, warm messages being written for Mr modi on the sides. Then being sent on their way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

nair said:


> Well I know to an extend the life of a soldier.... but I agree with it post ... the idiots here think they are experts and post even death of a soldier as if a great thing.... the day when one of their close relative face the fate.. that is when they realise.... such morons are plenty on both sides of the border....



Big minds from both Countries need to halt this madness or only God know how many Soldiers both countries have to Sacrifice on LoC .. our LoC is turning much more worse than the border between N and S. Korea


----------



## Basel

Fireurimagination said:


> We don't need to cross the nuclear threshold, the question is should we keep on killing each other or should infiltration be stopped and loc be calm



Stop infiltration and supporting terror in Pakistan also violation are made by India usually because violations are not in Pakistan's interest.


----------



## nair

Starlord said:


> Big minds from both Countries need to halt this madness or only God know how many Soldiers both countries have to Sacrifice on LoC .. our LoC is turning much more worse than the border between N and S. Korea


The actual casualties is much more than what has been declared.....


----------



## KingRaj

Areesh said:


> Lt Colonel Sankalp Kumar was killed in Uri to cover up the tally.
> 
> Col Vasanth Venogopal was killed in Uri too to cover up the tally.
> 
> Major Mukund Varadarajan was killed in Kashmir to cover up the tally.
> 
> And munni don't talk about giving r@ts as$ since you have already given your as$ to me and my mods when you registered on this forum.
> 
> You are our b!tch. We would play with you and we would get retired we would ban you.That's your story. That's your fate.


Major General Sanaullah killed in Dir to cover up the tally.

Colonel Zahid Naseer killed in Gujrat to cover up tally.

Colonel Mushtaq blown up in FATA to cover up tally.

Your weak mods can't to anything as I have made you guys my bitch everyday since Jan 2011 through my 24+ accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KingRaj said:


> Major General Sanaullah killed in Dir to cover up the tally.
> 
> Colonel Zahid Naseer killed in Gujrat to cover up tally.
> 
> Colonel Mushtaq blown up in FATA to cover up tally.
> 
> Your weak mods can't to anything as I have made you guys my bitch everyday since Jan 2011 through my 24+ accounts.



Brigadier V.K. Govil was killed to cover up the tally.

LT. COL. Vishwanathan was killed in Kargil war to cover up the tally elsewhere.

LT. COL. Vijayaraghvan was killed in Kargil war to cover up the tally.

My mods have forced you make 24+ accounts. That shows you are our b!tch/ Gets kicked and keeps getting back with more fake account. After all we own you b!tch. You would come back to us always. 

But for now this account Kingraj is going to be shut when we would want to. We own all your 24 accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*
SALUTE TO THE BRAVE *
Havaldar Zafar Hussain





Photo by ISPR.


The married father of four children was a resident of Murree.

Havaldar Ibrar Ahmed Awan




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of one daughter was a resident of Muzaffarabad.

Lance Naik Muhammad Shoukat




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of four children was a resident of Haveli Kahuta.

Lance Naik Muhammad Haleem




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of one daughter was resident of Lakki Marwat.

Sepoy Parvaiz Akram




Photo by ISPR.


The married soldier was a resident of Authmuqam.

Sepoy Muhammad Ilyas




Photo by ISPR.


The married father of two children was a resident of Talagang.

Sepoy Muhammad Tanweer




Photo by ISPR.


The unmarried soldier was resident of Samahni in Azad Kashmir and Kashmir.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/honoring-our-martyrs.23296/page-38#ixzz4Q0elFfnV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Basel said:


> Stop infiltration and supporting terror in Pakistan also violation are made by India usually because violations are not in Pakistan's interest.



Do we push terrorists across LOC so that we need to provide cover fire? Which parallel universe you guys live in?


----------



## litman

3 medics????what were they doing there?was it a post that got it or company hq? even 3 medics are not there in company hq.


----------



## Areesh

Hey guys this rat @KingRaj has ran away from this thread and doesn't want to come back.

Let us all call this b@stard back. 

Hey @KingRaj where are you rat??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Still not sure if new COAS is one his way or the current one is gonna take extension. Some analysts still believe He will take extension.


I hope their is no extension, we have a very professional institution which transcends any one man.Kudos


----------



## Solomon2

Max said:


> which international conf decleared Pakistan terrorist state? Bollywood?


Pakistan's credibility is zilch at the moment. Why not bring back U.N. observers? So what if India doesn't agree, do it on the Pakistani side.

Officially UNMOGIP is still in business, but it currently has only 41 military observers: link, By contrast, UNIFIL, the peacekeeping operation at the short border between Israel and Lebanon, employs over 10,000 troops.


----------



## MadDog

Solomon2 said:


> Pakistan's credibility is zilch at the moment. Why not bring back U.N. observers? So what if India doesn't agree, do it on the Pakistani side.
> 
> Officially UNMOGIP is still in business, but it currently has only 41 military observers: link, By contrast, UNIFIL, the peacekeeping operation at the short border between Israel and Lebanon, employs over 10,000 troops.



Mate UN observers regularly visit LOC even last week they did to see damage to civilian homes, Pakistan has not kicked out any UN observers, it is Indian obduracy to not to even let UN observers visit LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Solomon2 said:


> Pakistan's credibility is zilch at the moment. Why not bring back U.N. observers? So what if India doesn't agree, do it on the Pakistani side.


U.N observers regularly visit LOC on our side what are you talking about? it's India who doesn't allow them man why are you so biased when it comes to Pakistan? what is your problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Photon

Doesn't any one find this strange, for past 6 weeks there were daily ceasefire violations taking place , but ISPR did not own up to even single one of its soldier even being injured, and now they suddenly have 7 soldiers dying in one single night ?

Pakistanis should ask their army spokesman, What is going on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Photon said:


> Doesn't any one find this strange, for past 6 weeks there were daily ceasefire violations taking place , but ISPR did not own up to even single one of its soldier even being injured, and now they suddenly have 7 soldiers dying in one single night ?
> 
> Pakistanis should ask their army spokesman, What is going on ?


Because now you're using artillery too that's why.


----------



## Photon

The Sandman said:


> Because now you're using artillery too that's why.




Both 120mm Mortar and 105 mm field guns are considered heavy artillery.


BSF has been using field guns .

Where as rangers don't have field guns in arsenal, but use 120 mm mortars, have been using since Sep 29.

There was nothing special about yesterday, except Pakistan for the first time 6 weeks accepted such a big loss in a single night.

Question is why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Photon said:


> Question is why ?


Because your third rate army got lucky!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Photon said:


> Doesn't any one find this strange, for past 6 weeks there were daily ceasefire violations taking place , but ISPR did not own up to even single one of its soldier even being injured, and now they suddenly have 7 soldiers dying in one single night ?
> 
> Pakistanis should ask their army spokesman, What is going on ?


An artillery barrage on a specific post led to the death of 7 men; what do you expect? Before; Rangers would mostly take cover in thick bunkers and fire from the same positions - but seems India has brought in the heavy guns. Large amount of Artillery are being positioned on the border from our side as we speak, Pakistan is bringing in the heavy guns as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

django said:


> Because your third rate army got lucky!




*I think, people of Pakistan have gotten lucky,* that its army is finally owning up to its losses, giving them proper respect a soldier should get, and not sweeping their deaths under the carpet or calling them infiltrators/militants just to save face.


And as for being third rate, I am sure you must be really proud that 93000 of you surrendered to a 3rd rate army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Divergent

Innah Lillahi Wa Innallahi Raji'oon. 

May Allah Az'Waj'Al give their Families sabr and grant them the highest rank in Jannah Allahuma Aameen.

May Allah Az'Waj'Al protect Pakistan and all the other Muslim nations from corruption, oppression and aggression. May no other minorities or other non-Muslim countries suffer or be oppressed under the brand of 'Islam' because the reality is there is no curtain between the prayer of the one oppressed and Him. This applies to non-Muslims also. Deal with people justly.

An extremely cowardice unprovoked attack on soldiers late night, unnecessary loss of lives.

It's high time they're alert, gear up and put people in their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> An artillery barrage on a specific post led to the death of 7 men; what do you expect? Before; Rangers would mostly take cover in thick bunkers and fire from the same positions - but seems India has brought in the heavy guns. Large amount of Artillery are being positioned on the border from our side as we speak, Pakistan is bringing in the heavy guns as well.




Nope, there is no news of any heavy guns being moved.

Heavy guns like Bofors, come under army's artillery regiments and not paramilitary forces.

A Pakistani post, like an Indian one holds 3 soldiers, no more, no less.

Even weeks before this incident there have been videos released by BSF, shot on night vision devices, showing Pakistani border post being completely destroyed, by artillery fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

P.s. This is a Pakistani forum and ANY disrespect shown towards soliders ESPECIALLY at a time when the Country is mourning loss is asking for a ban. It's insensitive and extremely shallow. There's nothing unreasonable about that. 

Dialogues/debates are healthy and can be exchanged. But there's a time and place. This thread isn't it. 

Show some respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Death to 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches in IOK. I hope Pak Army will thrash these rag tag goons.


----------



## Photon

American Pakistani said:


> Death to 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches in IOK. I hope Pak Army will thrash these rag tag goons.



If wishes were horses, then beggars would ride.

I think Pakistanis forget, Indian army is far larger and far stronger than Pakistan's, in every sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Photon said:


> If wishes were horses, then beggars would ride.
> 
> I think Pakistanis forget, Indian army is far larger and far stronger than Pakistan's, in every sense.



Ho gi. Hamein kya?

In the past this large population served Afghans, Persians, Middle Easterns, British and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

American Pakistani said:


> Ho gi. Hamein kya?
> 
> In the past this large population served Afghans, Persians, Middle Easterns, British and what not.




Since India and Pakitan were a single nation then.

If Indian population served - Afghan - Persian - British and what not, *so did Pakistani.*

And since this India-Pakistan scenario, relative strength of India and Pakistan matters.

So yes, yours is a pipe dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

Being a large army doesn't always necessarily mean strong. History has proved this. So 'every sense' should be revised. 

People are free to discuss this matter on a separate thread. Don't contaminate this. As I said, show some respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Photon said:


> And as for being third rate, I am sure you must be really proud that 93000 of you surrendered to a 3rd rate army.


It was not 93,000, the number you have quoted includes thousands of civil servants and their families, and what beat us was our situation in regards to logistics , not the lame, slow, immobile and predictable elephant that is the Indian army.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morse_Code

Divergent1 said:


> P.s. This is a Pakistani forum and ANY disrespect shown towards soliders ESPECIALLY at a time when the Country is mourning loss is asking for a ban. It's insensitive and extremely shallow. There's nothing unreasonable about that.
> 
> Dialogues/debates are healthy and can be exchanged. But there's a time and place. This thread isn't it.
> 
> Show some respect.


I really appreciate and strongly encourage you! Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

Divergent1 said:


> Being a large army doesn't always necessarily mean strong. History has proved this. So 'every sense' should be revised.
> 
> People are free to discuss this matter on a separate thread. Don't contaminate this. As I said, show some respect.



As Stalin said, Quantity is a quality of its own.

Despite the fact German army was better trained, better equipped than larger Soviet armies. They were crushed.

Here we have Indian and Pakistani armies,

Who are almost equally trained, but Indian army is better equipped, has larger much larger budget and the army itself is much larger than Pakistan's.

What do you think, would be the result ?

P.S - This thread has ran for thirty pages and has had host different matters being discussed, and not just condolences .
Create a separate thread for mourning, but clarify in the title itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Photon said:


> As Stalin said, Quantity is a quality of its own.
> 
> Despite the fact German army was better trained, better equipped than larger Soviet armies. They were crushed.
> 
> Here we have Indian and Pakistani armies,
> 
> Who are almost equally trained, but Indian army is better equipped, has larger much larger budget and the army itself is much larger than Pakistan's.
> 
> What do you think, would be the result ?
> 
> P.S - This thread has ran for thirty pages and has had host different matters being discussed, and not just condolences .
> Create a separate thread for mourning, but clarify in the title itself.


Bad example , the cold killed almost a million German soldiers during the Russian campaign..India is no Russia geographically.. The results here will be India loosing as much soldiers if not more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

Morse_Code said:


> I really appreciate and strongly encourage you! Thanks



Thank you. Just find it extremely rude and out of order to have debates on a thread that breaks the news on loss of soldiers. Extremely inappropriate.


Photon said:


> As Stalin said, Quantity is a quality of its own.
> 
> Despite the fact German army was better trained, better equipped than larger Soviet armies. They were crushed.
> 
> Here we have Indian and Pakistani armies,
> 
> Who are almost equally trained, but Indian army is better equipped, has larger much larger budget and the army itself is much larger than Pakistan's.
> 
> What do you think, would be the result ?
> 
> P.S - This thread has ran for thirty pages and has had host different matters being discussed, and not just condolences .
> Create a separate thread for mourning, but clarify in the title itself.



No. A separate thread to mourn losses will not be made. This thread was specifically entitled to the Shaheeds.

It's common sense, you don't need to specify or state the obvious. It's just courtesy which you and many others obviously lack.

Numbers don't mean anything.

I could outline and throw many facts, incidents, but I'll refrain from doing so on THIS thread.

My statement was general. But if the shoe fits, feel free to wear it.

Now please, refrain from contributing in a way which provokes and encourages others to retaliate. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Photon said:


> Nope, there is no news of any heavy guns beinWhg moved.


Of Course there are not going to be any news of heavy guns being moved; no sane-country on earth would reveal this type of information in any type of conflict.



Photon said:


> A Pakistani post, like an Indian one holds 3 soldiers, no more, no less.


Hah, you're quite wrong. I've lived a couple miles from the border and would pay occasional trips to ranger posts and working boundaries. Small posts hold up to 8-15 soldiers while larger posts can hold up to over 30. Posts have living quarters, offices, armory, bunkers, even small gymnasiums, gardens and mosques. 
If you don't know what you're talking about, then it's best not to talk at all.



Photon said:


> Even weeks before this incident there have been videos released by BSF, shot on night vision devices, showing Pakistani border post being completely destroyed, by artillery fire.


We don't deny that. During skirmishes major posts are evacuated (same goes for Indian side) and soldiers take shelter in underground bunkers, trenches or retreat to a safe distance. Destroyed posts are rebuilt within 48 hours.



Photon said:


> Since India and Pakitan were a single nation then.


When?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

The SC said:


> Bad example , the cold killed almost a million German soldiers during the Russian campaign..India is no Russia geographically.. The results here will be India loosing as much soldiers if not more..



It was equally cold for Russian soldier too.

Russian lost 20 million people at the hands of Germany alone, more than three times the losses suffered by Germany against all the allies.

And Still Russia won.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Photon said:


> Who are almost equally trained


Looking at recent performance, I wouldn't say that. Pakistan Army acknowledges that it cannot beat India in quantitative terms and thus has to close the gap by amping up its quality; which it has precisely done. Pakistani soldiers, individually are one step ahead of Indian counterparts in almost every aspect; whether it's training, equipment or morale. 



Photon said:


> Indian army is better equipped


Again, I wouldn't say that. The Indian army is facing a hidden crisis; it's severely under equipped. You think Indian soldiers are better equipped when BSF is being fed spoiled food and your military is struggling to even supply soldiers with basic helmets or even boots. Comeone man... Indian soldiers have WW2 era helmets and are either really malnutritioned or overly obese. 
The Indian Military is undersupplied and in any case of war, it'll take only 20 days before the Indian Army completely runs out of ammunition. 



Photon said:


> has larger much larger budget


Of Course, larger armies require larger budgets. Saudi Arabia and Israel have the same budget ratio as India to Pakistan; but who do you think would win in a war?



Photon said:


> What do you think, would be the result ?


The result would be a simple flat out stalemate; neither sides would gain any important territory and the war itself will be devastating.


----------



## The SC

Photon said:


> It was equally cold for Russian soldier too.
> 
> Russian lost 20 million people at the hands of Germany alone, more than three times the losses suffered by Germany against all the allies.
> 
> And Still Russia won.


I won with the help of the allies..yes true Russia lost 20 million people in that campaign.. The Germans were in the open while the Russians were hiding till the hardest period of the winter and then attacked the stuck and freezing German soldiers..






So, on topic , India can never dream of that happening..


----------



## Photon

django said:


> It was not 93,000, the number you have quoted includes thousands of civil servants and their families, and what beat us was our situation in regards to logistics , not the lame, slow, immobile and predictable elephant that is the Indian army.Kudos



It was 92785, rounded off too 93000.

Families are not taken as prisoners

2. A Looser will always come excuses for explain its losses.
That is a looser's mentality.

3. Some times it will be, 

The other side got Lucky, at other times

It was due too the "damn logistics"

and

If all else fails they will blame their prime minister, he forced them to withdraw, when they were just about to win the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tamilnadu

The SC said:


> So, on topic , India can never dream of that happening..


Germans lost because their supply lines where cut off and winter took its toll...Russians where not hiding,its called tactical retreat,they planed for the future,they knew they where no match to the germans and facing them head on is sucide.

Yes we can only dream that Doing to Pakistan,for that PA has to come deep inside India which you know you can only dream off.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The Pak Ordu may be using the following 100% indigenous Turkish radar for early warning and detect/destroy of the enemy mortar fire and location, respectively.

SERHAT Counter Mortar Radar
ASELSAN Capabilities Radar Systems







Page Content


SERHAT Counter Mortar Radar is a mortar detection system offering 360° azimuth coverage for the detection and tracking of mortar fire. The radar estimates the locations of fire source and of impact, generating valuable input for critical units under asymmetrical attack. The modular approach implemented in its design allow for use on a tripod, on a tower or building, or on a vehicle-mounted mast; resulting in increased operational flexibility. 

*SERHAT, providing 24-7 protection to front line and forward deployed troops




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Tamilnadu said:


> Germans lost because their supply lines where cut off and winter took its toll...Russians where not hiding,its called tactical retreat,they planed for the future,they knew they where no match to the germans and facing them head on is sucide.
> 
> Yes we can only dream that Doing to Pakistan,for that PA has to come deep inside India which you know you can only dream off.


The Question is that it is India who wanted to come deep inside Pakistan :"the cold start doctrine" not the other way around!, So you are just blabbering for nothing, maybe you are hurt somehow that you are not Russia!? and please go complain to your friend who started comparison with Russia and Germany.. it made no sense. the same as your response.. because it is based on a BS premise..


----------



## Basel

Fireurimagination said:


> Do we push terrorists across LOC so that we need to provide cover fire? Which parallel universe you guys live in?



First prove Pakistan do that, and you push through Afghanistan and Iran we have captured serving Indian military officers working for terror in Pakistan, do you have any?



HAKIKAT said:


> The Pak Ordu may be using the following 100% indigenous Turkish radar for early warning and detect/destroy of the enemy mortar fire and location, respectively.
> 
> SERHAT Counter Mortar Radar
> ASELSAN Capabilities Radar Systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page Content
> 
> 
> SERHAT Counter Mortar Radar is a mortar detection system offering 360° azimuth coverage for the detection and tracking of mortar fire. The radar estimates the locations of fire source and of impact, generating valuable input for critical units under asymmetrical attack. The modular approach implemented in its design allow for use on a tripod, on a tower or building, or on a vehicle-mounted mast; resulting in increased operational flexibility.
> 
> *SERHAT, providing 24-7 protection to front line and forward deployed troops
> 
> 
> 
> *



What CIWS it use to destroy incoming munitions?


----------



## Clutch

RIP Pak guardians. Jannah firdaus awaits for those who stand for justice. 

The Indians will be given a befitting ressponse.

Curse the enemy within... the neoliberal India apologetics in Pakistan (media etc.)


----------



## PAKISTANI LEOPARD

Indian army opened unprovoked fire of artillery and mortors on civil population in Nakyal, Khuiratta and Tattapani caused heavy collateral damage since last two weeks. In response to indian artillery our troops responded only with G3 and LMG. To teach a lesson to India Pak need to use heavy weapons too. Rest in peace our shaheeds


----------



## Khan_patriot

Fireurimagination said:


> Yeah till 90s Pakistan really ran a very successfull proxy war but after 9/11 it hurted Pakistan's image, economy and lives more


We are allegedly still operating in Kashmir, so I wouldn't totally negate our activities (provided your allegations are true)


----------



## echo 1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Shot-Caller said:


> First of all PM didn't say sh*t this statement was issued by ISPR. Secondly since it makes you feel like superman why shouldn't I multiply it with 1000.


.I was actually under quoting it earlier...Good that you admit the truth that it should be 1000...


----------



## GreenFalcon

India has bitten on more than they can chew and Pakistan is giving more than a befitting reply to this cowardly unprovoked act.


----------



## Surya 1

RIP. Seven good people ready to sacrifice their life for mother land has dies. This should stop now.


----------



## Tom M

Ahmed Shamsi said:


> Indian army opened unprovoked fire of artillery and mortors on civil population in Nakyal, Khuiratta and Tattapani caused heavy collateral damage since last two weeks. In response to indian artillery our troops responded only with G3 and LMG. To teach a lesson to India Pak need to use heavy weapons too. Rest in peace our shaheeds




Well how India responds is up to the discretion of our defense forces, why do you expect us them to stick on to small arms alone ?? Now this reminds me about the alleged claim made by Mr. Musharraf regarding *"disproportionate Indian response" *to Kargil*. 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/502956/kargil-redux/*

Why do you expect the enemy response to be according to your terms ?? 

*


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

American Pakistani said:


> Death to 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches in IOK. I hope Pak Army will thrash these rag tag goons.



When you want to hop, why hop only 7 lakh. Hope more. We have 125 crore population. You have a great room to up your figures.


----------



## AMCA

Irfan Baloch said:


> your PM is the member of RSS



So? Every person is or was a member of some agency but, does that mean the agency has a say in his moves? Come on. Sadly the democracy does not work that way.



maximuswarrior said:


> We know how much the civilian government and the Indian army controls India.



Oh wow.. Please enlighten us then!! Go ahead.


----------



## LeGenD

To be honest, the truth is somewhere in the MIDDLE of the narratives that both sides sell to their masses.

Nonetheless, the loss of lives sadden me. This madness should stop and diplomacy should take its course.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Surya 1 said:


> RIP. Seven good people ready to sacrifice their life for mother land has dies. This should stop now.


Why should this be stopped? This is the reason why India is always at the receiving end. Because you guys cow down. Stepping down is not the solution....Reaching to the goal is....



Fireurimagination said:


> Situation on the LOC has been bad since the uri attack, nothing to do with yesterday's CPEC activity. Pakistan will retaliate and kill Indian soldiers and then India will retaliate and kill Pakistani soldiers. This circle of violence should stop it's a lose-lose situation for us both. They should have a dialogue and calm LOC on priority basis. Also* Pakistan should take steps to stop infiltration,* this will be the biggest confidence building measure and will ensure long term peace at LOC.


which they are not going to take as because that is their biggest asset. So stop dreaming and smell the coffee. THe enemy is firing and killing our soldiers and also glorifying it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

One of the martyr was from my native village. Had Namaz e Janaza yesterday at 9 pm
A fine bright guy!

Proud of the sacrifices of our people! My district holds a unique honor of having martyr(s) in each and every designated graveyard


----------



## Fireurimagination

unbiasedopinion said:


> Why should this be stopped? This is the reason why India is always at the receiving end. Because you guys cow down. Stepping down is not the solution....Reaching to the goal is....
> 
> 
> which they are not going to take as because that is their biggest asset. So stop dreaming and smell the coffee. THe enemy is firing and killing our soldiers and also glorifying it.....



In that case we will do whatever is required to make the infiltration costly for Pakistan both on the LOC and inside Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ravi gupta

Fireurimagination said:


> You are talking about war and you want to keep the economy talk crap aside??





unbiasedopinion said:


> Why should this be stopped? This is the reason why India is always at the receiving end. Because you guys cow down. Stepping down is not the solution....Reaching to the goal is....
> 
> 
> which they are not going to take as because that is their biggest asset. So stop dreaming and smell the coffee. THe enemy is firing and killing our soldiers and also glorifying it.....


I think you have a point and you are rite,even if they stop ceasefire violation they will not stop infiltration and low cost proxy war against us,They cannot fight directly with us,but will keep sending and arming terrorist.



Fireurimagination said:


> In that case we will do whatever is required to make the infiltration costly for Pakistan both on the LOC and inside Pakistan


I think thats what they are doing it now,any more URI like incidents and response is s...........
Even after hiding more causality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Basel said:


> First prove Pakistan do that, and you push through Afghanistan and Iran we have captured serving Indian military officers working for terror in Pakistan, do you have any?
> 
> 
> 
> What CIWS it use to destroy incoming munitions?


I think it detects and related the location, and other folks take it out. Range is 6km. Needless to say I just stumbled over this news at a Turkish newspaper and have no other clue. If you search by ASELSAN SERHAT you'll find a YouTube video..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

unbiasedopinion said:


> Why should this be stopped? This is the reason why India is always at the receiving end. Because you guys cow down. Stepping down is not the solution....Reaching to the goal is....
> 
> 
> which they are not going to take as because that is their biggest asset. So stop dreaming and smell the coffee. THe enemy is firing and killing our soldiers and also glorifying it.....



Well you are right. We are not going to stop. We have already inflicted heavy casualties on Indians. More than us. 14 dead. 1 captured alive. There is no reason to give respite to you after all this massive beating. More Indian soldiers are going to die in a few days. Keep checking Indian media for more details. Lets f*ck this ceasefire. India is not the country worth it. It only deserves bullet and mortars. Time to hit each other hard as possible. We are doing fine for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

Areesh said:


> Well you are right. We are not going to stop. We have already inflicted heavy casualties on Indians. More than us. 14 dead. 1 captured alive. There is no reason to give respite to you after all this massive beating. More Indian soldiers are going to die in a few days. Keep checking Indian media for more details. Lets f*ck this ceasefire. India is not the country worth it. It only deserves bullet and mortars. Time to hit each other hard as possible. We are doing fine for now.


I would not trust someone who has disowned its own men in the past,you too shouldnot unless you dont want to come out of your little world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

The SC said:


> The Question is that it is India who wanted to come deep inside Pakistan :"the cold start doctrine" not the other way around!, So you are just blabbering for nothing, maybe you are hurt somehow that you are not Russia!? and please go complain to your friend who started comparison with Russia and Germany.. it made no sense. the same as your response.. because it is based on a BS premise..


Read history and findout what happened and why germany was defeated by russians.

Cold start dsnt mean coming deap inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Fireurimagination said:


> In that case we will do whatever is required to make the infiltration costly for Pakistan both on the LOC and inside Pakistan


Thats what our soldiers are doing. They are killing their assets and hence making it costly for them.


----------



## Fireurimagination

unbiasedopinion said:


> Thats what our soldiers are doing. They are killing their assets and hence making it costly for them.



Yups I don't think Modi will back down he will keep on upping the ante. We have the cash to spend let's see how much Pakistan can afford?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Abid shaka's message for PM Modi . Please use headphones while watching this video .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Areesh said:


> Well you are right. We are not going to stop. We have already inflicted heavy casualties on Indians. More than us. 14 dead. 1 captured alive. There is no reason to give respite to you after all this massive beating. More Indian soldiers are going to die in a few days. Keep checking Indian media for more details. Lets f*ck this ceasefire. India is not the country worth it. It only deserves bullet and mortars. Time to hit each other hard as possible. We are doing fine for now.


AS a response to your usual blabbering against India........If I remember correctly there was a bomb blast recently in Pakistan and now it is becoming daily news ..So by that logic, Pakistan is a not a country worth to exist. It is a terrorists breeding ground and the terrorists of worst form, who are killing their own people in propagating the worst form of so called their ideology. First control that hatred among yourself before lecturing India.
We have Indian media to tell us the news, your media is totally controlled by your government and they dont even tell the general public the kind of damage they receive from Indian forces every day.



YousufSSG said:


> Abid shaka's message for PM Modi . Please use headphones while watching this video .


Shakal se hi chu**ya llag raha hai yeh...kaun hai yeh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

unbiasedopinion said:


> AS a response to your usual blabbering against India........If I remember correctly there was a bomb blast recently in Pakistan and now it is becoming daily news ..So by that logic, Pakistan is a not a country worth to exist. It is a terrorists breeding ground and the terrorists of worst form, who are killing their own people in propagating the worst form of so called their ideology. First control that hatred among yourself before lecturing India.
> We have Indian media to tell us the news, your media is totally controlled by your government and they dont even tell the general public the kind of damage they receive from Indian forces every day.
> 
> 
> Shakal se hi chu**ya llag raha hai yeh...kaun hai yeh?



He lives in liyaari karachi , he is very famous for these kind of videos . Charsi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

YousufSSG said:


> He lives in liyaari karachi , he is very famous for these kind of videos . Charsi hai



Asli entertainment !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ISPR must release propaganda pictures, live from the frontline, otherwise, this shaheed will remain a victory for the Indian media propaganda machine, we need pictures from live artillery fire of Pakistan Army on Indian posts like that:






ALLAH HU AKBAR CHECK FROM 01:18






@Areesh @Rafi @Sarge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Tamilnadu said:


> I would not trust someone who has disowned its own men in the past,you too shouldnot unless you dont want to come out of your little world.



This running back again and again to Kargil war is too boring now. Guess we would have to wait for the death of this brainwashed generation so that next Indian nation might come up with something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NomanAli89

respond by killing at least 70 Rundians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

unbiasedopinion said:


> AS a response to your usual blabbering against India........If I remember correctly there was a bomb blast recently in Pakistan and now it is becoming daily news ..So by that logic, Pakistan is a not a country worth to exist. It is a terrorists breeding ground and the terrorists of worst form, who are killing their own people in propagating the worst form of so called their ideology. First control that hatred among yourself before lecturing India.
> We have Indian media to tell us the news, your media is totally controlled by your government and they dont even tell the general public the kind of damage they receive from Indian forces every day.



I am not lecturing India. I am just saying that India deserves nothing but bullets and mortars since it is an aggressor. Guess my words hurt you so much that you had to hide behind crimes of your brothers in ISIS and TTP to save face. Even you agree that there shouldn't be any ceasefire. 

India media is a joke. Just like the joke of a nation that it represents. It has jokers like Arnab Goswami etc that issues certificates of nationalism every night at 9 PM IST. This is the joke that you jokers have in your country as media. Pakistan doesn't have that. Pakistani media is free and can even criticize Pakistani establishment when needed. We have the lead for now. And we both agree that Pakistan should further extend it.


----------



## saurav jha

RIP Soldiers. There are many threads to fight. leave this thread to offer condolence.


----------



## Kharral

Inna LILLAH e wa inna ELLAIH e raji'oon

Rest in Peace Bravehearts.


----------



## ito

I am surprised nothing is mentioned in Indian media nor Indian government commented anything about those 7 Pakistan soldiers killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Articulate said:


> You are offering _condolences_ to _those who kill our people using all means possible including sending over terrorists?_
> 
> What's the matter with you?


Just remember where you are......beggars can't be choosers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav jha

Articulate said:


> You are offering _condolences_ to _those who kill our people using all means possible including sending over terrorists?_
> 
> What's the matter with you?


calm down bro. Dead soldiers should be given respect from whichever country they are. they were also fighting for their country like our soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

Areesh said:


> This running back again and again to Kargil war is too boring now. Guess we would have to wait for the death of this brainwashed generation so that next Indian nation might come up with something new.


Who is brainwashed ? A person who still believes the same organisation which has a history full of lies or the one questioning it.,i guess we have to wait for a decade till someone retires and writes a book on it.



saurav jha said:


> calm down bro. Dead soldiers should be given respect from whichever country they are. they were also fighting for their country like our soldiers.


Do you see Indians disrespecting their dead soldiers,but you will see 9.5 out of 10 Pakistanies disrespecting our soldiers when they fall.even in this thread you see the comments of Pakistanies abusing Indians.
We are a nation who respect their dead and gave they deacent burial when they disowned their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Tamilnadu said:


> Who is brainwashed ? A person who still believes the same organisation which has a history full of lies or the one questioning it.,i guess we have to wait for a decade till someone retires and writes a book on it.



I don't see you questioning Indian army. So you are definitely questioning an institution with past full of lies.


----------



## Tamilnadu

Areesh said:


> I don't see you questioning Indian army. So you are definitely questioning an institution with past full of lies.


We have when,2+2 dsnt equal to 4,thats why you see our army taking orders from the civilan govt,we will ask questings and rip the army if they tell us they won all the wars and on the map the size of the country reduces,we will rip the army if they disown our dead soldier as not ours.and we trust our army and also know most of our politicians are corrupt still we wont ask or army to takeover because we want out army answerable.


----------



## Areesh

Tamilnadu said:


> We have when,2+2 dsnt equal to 4,thats why you see our army taking orders from the civilan govt,we will ask questings and rip the army if they tell us they won all the wars and on the map the size of the country reduces,we will rip the army if they disown our dead soldier as not ours.and we trust our army and also know most of our politicians are corrupt still we wont ask or army to takeover because we want out army answerable.



You have lost wars.

You have corruption

You believe in all claims of your army

Get off the high moral ground that you want to climb please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Photon said:


> Nope, there is no news of any heavy guns being moved.
> 
> Heavy guns like Bofors, come under army's artillery regiments and not paramilitary forces.
> 
> A Pakistani post, like an Indian one holds 3 soldiers, no more, no less.
> 
> Even weeks before this incident there have been videos released by BSF, shot on night vision devices, showing Pakistani border post being completely destroyed, by artillery fire.



You don't even have a basic idea of what you're saying, its called pseudo intellectualism...Bhimber is at LOC ...BSF and Rangers dont face each other...its the armies who are eye ball to eye ball...and heavy artillery is being used by both sides ...Pak reciprocated after India used it !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

Areesh said:


> You have lost wars.
> 
> You have corruption
> 
> You believe in all claims of your army
> 
> Get off the high moral ground that you want to climb please.


We lost war to china,our army never said we won.
There is no high moral ground here its basic commonsence,you ask questions when things dont add up,thats how you make them accountable not beleiving them blindly.


----------



## jaunty

I am surprised that ISPR declared this. Otherwise if they were to be believed from the past one and half months there have been no military casualty on their side despite heavy exchanges on the border. Perhaps this was too heavy of a loss to hide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

HAKIKAT said:


> I think it detects and related the location, and other folks take it out. Range is 6km. Needless to say I just stumbled over this news at a Turkish newspaper and have no other clue. If you search by ASELSAN SERHAT you'll find a YouTube video..



Good, but China can provide complete system with laser weapon if Pakistan asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Tamilnadu said:


> We lost war to china,our army never said we won.
> There is no high moral ground here its basic commonsence,you ask questions when things dont add up,thats how you make them accountable not beleiving them blindly.



You are trying to get to the moral high ground which never existed. Jump off it. It doesn't belong to you. 



jaunty said:


> I am surprised that ISPR declared this. Otherwise if they were to be believed from the past one and half months there have been no military casualty on their side despite heavy exchanges on the border. Perhaps this was too heavy of a loss to hide.



They declared casualties when they happened. Obviously they won't declared something that didn't happen.


----------



## American Pakistani

Photon said:


> Since India and Pakitan were a single nation then.
> 
> If Indian population served - Afghan - Persian - British and what not, *so did Pakistani.*
> 
> And since this India-Pakistan scenario, relative strength of India and Pakistan matters.
> 
> So yes, yours is a pipe dream.



Pakistanis dont believe in serving but believe that those foreigners gifted them with a new religion of peace.



Surya 1 said:


> When you want to hop, why hop only 7 lakh. Hope more. We have 125 crore population. You have a great room to up your figures.



Fortunately I'm not from Indian.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Very surprising they admitted to some of the many casualties they have suffered. Perhaps to silence the critics making enquiries about the deaths over the last 2 months.

If Pakistan says 7 killed, then going by their history the total dead in the last 2 months would be at least 21+.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## GreenFalcon

nick_indian said:


> Very surprising they admitted to some of the many casualties they have suffered. Perhaps to silence the critics making enquiries about the deaths over the last 2 months.
> 
> If Pakistan says 7 killed, then going by their history the total dead in the last 2 months would be at least 21+.
> 
> Rest in Peace.


I guess its time that India also admit their 100+ causalities over the past 2 months


----------



## Riz

Ghanteshwar said:


> The my 1st baap of Pakistanis which is US has a new president elect!
> *To play victim card and get those Falcons they are playing this nautanki. They want to show that India is agressor and Pakistan is so helpless victim.*
> 
> samjhe?  But they will fail, because when marasi sartaj azis when land in India he will be asked who sent the Terrorist to Mumbai and Uri and Pathankot and arrest Hafiz and Dawood.
> 
> Pakistan will deny and then again their F16 will be blocked because Trump is sensitive about Islamic terrorism and it is good. Because Now India will do and more surgical strikes.
> 
> Pakistan bohot maar khaney wala hai ab!


Lol...tu kitna bara hoga aor ? Seriously ja ksi mental doctor sa check karwa , yeh bhashin apni stupid janta ko suna bari wah wah hogi tari ..very sad for u that we pakistanies still think India is same as like was in 1947..lol tmary bary bhi yeh marny Waly khwab daikhty mar gay tum bhi mar jaogay..anyways we still waiting for when shuppa pawa endia going to attack pakistan with it's mighty modern technology.. Hahaha sarkon par tati kar k maro gay pakistan ko kea ? Lol


----------



## Ajayk

People who played Chess seriously would not be making such dastardly comments here..

Causal chess player only thinks about his strategy and makes his moves. He does not apply his brains as to what the opponents moves are.

Most here are like casual chess players. they only look at what they have and what they can do. They do not for a minute consider what the opponent has and what their moves can be.

Fortunately for both our nations, our military heads are NOT casual chess players.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Areesh said:


> I am not lecturing India. I am just saying that India deserves nothing but bullets and mortars since it is an aggressor. Guess my words hurt you so much that you had to hide behind crimes of your brothers in ISIS and TTP to save face. Even you agree that there shouldn't be any ceasefire.


Since when ISIS and TTP become brothers of Hindus. Its Muslims who keeps on claiming Muslim brotherhood. The Ulema is Islam term, or are you questioning you two nation theory which Jinnah was very profoundly used in 1947?
You guys are very confused. You need to sit down and take few deep breaths to calm your losing minds.



Areesh said:


> It has jokers like Arnab Goswami etc that issues certificates of nationalism every night at 9 PM IST.


Even thugh you know he is joker still you listen to him..Seems you like your fellow brother. Good, now you can claim to be pakistani joker as well. I will promote your daily show in India if it is worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ravi gupta

django said:


> Because your third rate army got lucky!


Lucks favour the brave.
Himmate marda maddad e khuda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

See the response, Indian Army Bunker getting toasted. Pakistan 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154364486282663


----------



## Morse_Code

Longewala_ said:


> Probably another fake video along the lines of everything else we've seen till now.


Fake like Sir Jee Kal strike??? not a single video yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Longewala_ said:


> Better not to show at all than post fake videos, yes?


That's the difference, First they aren't fake, second we do not lack guts to show what we have done.... third... surgical strikes were fake, yes?


----------



## Evora

The day when 7 Pakistani soldiers martyred, India lost 11 soldiers on the same day. India must show some courage to accept the losses. Army Chief Raheel Shareef talking to media..


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

He was determined that Pakistan army and other armed forces are capable of responding more quickly and effectively then they think. We are trained in situations like that and for situations like that. To deal with them, and we like dealing them.I'm proud to be a citizen of a country who's army chief is General Raheel Shareef. On an honest note time is not that far away that i'll also be someones proud for being in Pakistan Air Force , serving as GD Pilot ♥. Pakistan Zindahbaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

unbiasedopinion said:


> Since when ISIS and TTP become brothers of Hindus.



Since when you started taking pride in their acts of terror. Just like you did in your previous post.



> Even thugh you know he is joker still you listen to him..Seems you like your fellow brother. Good, now you can claim to be pakistani joker as well. I will promote your daily show in India if it is worth watching.



How do you know that I watch him?? He is a famous joker that's why I know him but again how do you know I watch him?? Did you check my browser history?? 

Anyways you tried to be hilarious but that was a very poor attempt at humor. Try again. Take help from modi if you need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutral_One

I think this news itself has to be verified, 7 soldiers who were said to killed in cross border firing raises a lot of questions since Indian army rejects the claim of attacking in that sector itself (They have no reason to decline unless they really didn't attack). Can this news be created by Pakistan army just for extension of General Raheel Shareef term as Army general ? ....


----------



## Areesh

Neutral_One said:


> I think this news itself has to be verified, 7 soldiers who were said to killed in cross border firing raises a lot of questions since Indian army rejects the claim of attacking in that sector itself (They have no reason to decline unless they really didn't attack). Can this news be created by Pakistan army just for extension of General Raheel Shareef term as Army general ? ....



Indian army has admitted to death of 14 Indian soldiers including 1 soldier being mutilated.

Pak army never said it mutilated anyone. What if Indian army is propagating lies to make Pakistan an even bigger villain to increase its defense budget??

We all can play these games.


----------



## MadDog

Neutral_One said:


> I think this news itself has to be verified, 7 soldiers who were said to killed in cross border firing raises a lot of questions since Indian army rejects the claim of attacking in that sector itself (They have no reason to decline unless they really didn't attack). Can this news be created by Pakistan army just for extension of General Raheel Shareef term as Army general ? ....



Raheel Sharif made it clear 6 months ago, he isn't taking extension, even if Nawaz asks him to do that. He wants to maintain his legacy, He comes from a family of martyrs and there heavy burden on his shoulders of being a role model for officers and the next army chief. 

Indian army hasn't rejected, infact exaggerated their claims and minimized their losses, everyone knows Bhimber has been the eye of the storm interms of skirmishes at LOC this year and even before 2003 ceasefire, someone who has no idea about LOC will say that.


----------



## Neutral_One

Areesh said:


> Indian army has admitted to death of 14 Indian soldiers including 1 soldier being mutilated.
> 
> Pak army never said it mutilated anyone. What if Indian army is propagating lies to make Pakistan an even bigger villain to increase its defense budget??
> 
> We all can play these games.


Accepting that your army mutilated an enemy soldier brings shame on Pakistan's Army, but anyways you don't seem to be interested in logical debate .... So I rest my case


----------



## Areesh

Neutral_One said:


> Accepting that your army mutilated an enemy soldier brings shame on Pakistan's Army, but anyways you don't seem to be interested in logical debate .... So I rest my case



I played the game that you tried to play. Looks like you didn't like it. 

And India openly admits to beheading soldiers so there is no shame on your side at least in this case.


----------



## Neutral_One

MadDog said:


> Raheel Sharif made it clear 6 months ago, he isn't taking extension, even if Nawaz asks him to do that. He wants to maintain his legacy, He comes from a family of martyrs and there heavy burden on his shoulders of being a role model for officers and the next army chief.
> .


 
I was'nt aware of Raheel Sharif's legacy, I was also skeptical about his popularity since it is not usual to get this much popularity. I thought he might become a military ruler just like Musharaff ... Thanks for your explanation anyways



Areesh said:


> I played the game that you tried to play. Looks like you didn't like it.
> 
> And India openly admits to beheading soldiers so there is no shame on your side at least in this case.



You are proving my point once again ....  Where did you find that Indian army accepting beheading soldiers ?? don't come up with some other illogical answer....


----------



## Great Janjua

Neutral_One said:


> I was'nt aware of Raheel Sharif's legacy, I was also skeptical about his popularity since it is not usual to get this much popularity. I thought he might become a military ruler just like Musharaff ... Thanks for your explanation anyways
> 
> 
> 
> You are proving my point once again ....  Where did you find that Indian army accepting beheading soldiers ?? don't come up with some other illogical answer....



You crackhead your media was going crazy when apparently we beheaded your 2 soldiers mate


----------



## Neutral_One

Great Janjua said:


> You crackhead your media was going crazy when apparently we beheaded your 2 soldiers mate



I was just asking for the Indian media source...... can you share me the link pls


----------



## Areesh

Neutral_One said:


> You are proving my point once again ....  Where did you find that Indian army accepting beheading soldiers ?? don't come up with some other illogical answer....



I found it here.



> Three Pakistani heads — of Subedar Parvez, Havildar Aftab and Naik Imran — three AK 47 rifles and other weapons were among the trophies carried back by the Indian soldiers.




http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...across-the-line-of-control/article9202758.ece

You take pride in this f!lth dear. You report it openly and without any shame.And then you whine when allegedly someone does the same to you in return. We never officially admitted anything like this.

So nope. You point is not proven anywhere.


----------



## Sneaker

Has ISPR/other released the name, ranks and photos of the martyrs?


----------

